# Another knitalong anybody



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive been asked many times now to do another knitalong, so if anyone is interested please come along and join with me in my fourth knitalong I will be showing how to make the little dungarees . I will be using 4mm needles and dk yarn which is U.S size 6 and worsted yarn I think 
The dungarees work out at a size 3-6month , smaller size needles will get you a smaller size , Once again i will be showing you how to knit the basic pattern along with ideas of how to swap and change it so each time you can get a completely different item , I do like my designs to be versatile. So find your needles and yarn and come along and join in and let you imagination run wild 
Could i just ask that people respect my topic and all the hard work I put into it to making it a fun friendly knitalong and not post my pattern all in one post , its entirely up to me how I share my work 
Fingers crossed this knitalong will be as fun as the others 
I will post the first part of the pattern tomorrow which will give you plenty of time to choose a ball of yarn , oops nearly forgot 100g gets me a pair of dungarees
Sonja

Here is a link to a good site that has many stitch pattern instructions knit flat and in the round 
http://www.easytoknit.com/


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dungarees are adorable. I look forward to trying the pattern and joining the KAL. Thanks so much.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have potential acrylic yarn cones and some (if not all) of the Red Lace circular sets I bought in my storage bin. I know to add more stitches to get the same inches across (not too different than math for sock making).


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for doing this- I’ve been wanting to make one of these. They are just adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marilyn40 said:


> Dungarees are adorable. I look forward to trying the pattern and joining the KAL. Thanks so much.


You are welcome , its a very easy straight forward pattern , just the way I like them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I have potential acrylic yarn cones and some (if not all) of the Red Lace circular sets I bought in my storage bin. I know to add more stitches to get the same inches across (not too different than math for sock making).


You dont have to use dk or acrylic , the camouflage dungarees are made with a yarn that was 50% cotton and 50 merino


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Featherstitcher said:


> Thanks for doing this- I've been wanting to make one of these. They are just adorable.


You are welcome , I'm going to show how to do a cuffed leg and a straight leg , that should maķe it look different too so lots of different variations


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You dont have to use dk or acrylic , the camouflage dungarees are made with a yarn that was 50% cotton and 50 merino


Noted...but when you don't have this particular yarn...!

I am interested in infant sized projects as I am a relatively new knitter with some math skills.????


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I am supposed to be getting ready for a needlework festival...………..must make time for these, they are so adorable. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Noted...but when you don't have this particular yarn...!
> 
> I am interested in infant sized projects as I am a relatively new knitter with some math skills.????


Cant help you with sizes but know how you feel about not having the right yarn , one day I'll have a yarn stash????


----------



## 5Vees (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for doing this, I am so excited to get started!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Too adorable!


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jnitt5 said:


> Thank you for doing this, I am so excited to get started!


Glad to hear that you are going to join in , the more the merrier ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

esseike said:


> I'm in!


Good ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is great, Sonja, I hope to try making them


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

I’m in, they look adorable.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cant help you with sizes but know how you feel about not having the right yarn , one day I'll have a yarn stash????


Oh I have a stash... I just cannot get to 3 of these bins due to financial difficulties and lack of space/no apartment. :sm15:


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been asked many times now to do another knitalong, so if anyone is interested please come along and join with me in my fourth knitalong I will be showing how to make the little dungarees . I will be using 4mm needles and dk yarn which is U.S size 6 and worsted yarn I think
> The dungarees work out at a size 3-6month , smaller size needles will get you a smaller size , Once again i will be showing you how to knit the basic pattern along with ideas of how to swap and change it so each time you can get a completely different item , I do like my designs to be versatile. So find your needles and yarn and come along and join in and let you imagination run wild
> Could i just ask that people respect my topic and all the hard work I put into it to making it a fun friendly knitalong and not post my pattern all in one post , its entirely up to me how I share my work
> Fingers crossed this knitalong will be as fun as the others
> ...


I have never done a knitalong. Do I need to let you know that I am interested in participating (I am) or should I just wait for the first set of instructions? Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> I have never done a knitalong. Do I need to let you know that I am interested in participating (I am) or should I just wait for the first set of instructions? Thank you.


Just get your needles and yarn ready and look out for the first set of instructions that I will post in the morning on this topic 
Ive done 3 others if you want to take a look , you can still read them and follow along if you want too 
Here are the links 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611201-1.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have copied all of your links for reading/research. Maybe, besides this one, I might enjoy another possible project with my acrylic yarn cones. Thanks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This is great, Sonja, I hope to try making them


Hope you can join in Bonnie


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Just get your needles and yarn ready and look out for the first set of instructions that I will post in the morning on this topic
> Ive done 3 others if you want to take a look , you can still read them and follow along if you want too
> Here are the links
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html
> ...


Thank you. It looks like fun! And a slow enough pace that I can still get some house cleaning (ugh!) and errands completed. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd love to join in. Will follow this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Crochetnknit said:


> I'd love to join in. Will follow this.


Glad you can join


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This looks like fun. I will go through my yarn and see what I have that would work.

Thanks a bunch!

A small project would be good after so many cardigans and afghans.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll join as soon as I have my supplies together. I made the other 2 rompers for DGS. He is now 6 months old. Does anyone on here know how to size up???
Or, what are the actual measurements to make to size proportionally??? I want something practical to grow into or she won't put them on Ethan at all.
Looking forward to starting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely want to give this a go, thank you Sonja.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just trying to see progress 
:sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 1 OF DUNGAREES 

Cuffed dungarees 
Cast on 66 sts 
1x1 rib till piece measures 8cm (3 1/8 inch) cut yarn and make another one 

Straight leg x2 
Cast on 60sts 
Rows 1-6 1x1 rib 
Then stocking stitch till work measures 8cm and increase 1 st either end at 3, 5, 7 cm (66sts)

Look forward to seeing progress pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'll join as soon as I have my supplies together. I made the other 2 rompers for DGS. He is now 6 months old. Does anyone on here know how to size up???
> Or, what are the actual measurements to make to size proportionally??? I want something practical to grow into or she won't put them on Ethan at all.
> Looking forward to starting.


I would go up in needle size and yarn and make it slightly longer in length


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a pretty stitch that can be used on the front of the dungarees 
Knit over 18sts use 2 stitch markers so you know when stitch panel starts and finishes 

Row1 k8, k2tog, yo, k8
Row 2 and all even rows knit ( change to purl when knitting flat )
Row3 k7, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, sl1kw k1 psso, k6 
Row5 k6, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1kw k1 psso, k5
Row7 k5 k2tog, yo, k5, yo, sl1kw k1 psso, k4
Row9 k4, k2tog, yo, k2, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1kw k1 psso, k3
Row 11 k6, yo, sl1kw k2tog psso, yo, k1, yo, k3tog, yo, k5
Row 12 knit


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a pretty stitch that can be used on the front of the dungarees
> Knit over 18sts use 2 stitch markers so you know when stitch panel starts and finishes
> 
> Row1 k8, k2tog, yo, k8
> ...


Love ir!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm so glad that you decided to do another KAL. The others were so much fun. I love this new pattern and I'm in!


----------



## Hazel africa (Jul 10, 2018)

They are so cute, count me in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> I'm so glad that you decided to do another KAL. The others were so much fun. I love this new pattern and I'm in!


Hello and welcome back ???? the first part is here on page 3 , well its really 2 parts as I've decided to try the dungarees with straight legs as well as cuffed legs so take your pick or knit both styles ????
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hazel africa said:


> They are so cute, count me in


Hello Hazel the first part of the knitalong has already been posted here on page 3 along with a lovely heart stitch pannel , that some may want to put on the front of their dungarees , please show work of your progress if you can ,
Sonja


----------



## mema chris (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like fun. Chris


----------



## mema chris (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like a fun project.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Your post is bookmarked and I will figure out which yarn to use! I believe your DK yarn though is US sport weight yarn or 3 light. I usually use size 7 needles but 5 or 6 for ribbing. Got your post on the bookmark bar for easy access !!


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

YES, I'd like in - a friend's daughter is going to have a baby boy and I think this would be a great gift - quite a change from prayer shawl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mema chris said:


> Sounds like fun. Chris


Hope you can join us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tygereye said:


> Your post is bookmarked and I will figure out which yarn to use! I believe your DK yarn though is US sport weight yarn or 3 light. I usually use size 7 needles but 5 or 6 for ribbing. Got your post on the bookmark bar for easy access !!


The pale blue yarn I'm using is an american yarn and on the label it says a sportweight yarn


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful and it would be fun to participate on the knitalong project.


----------



## Mtn Knitter (Jun 26, 2014)

How do I join?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mdecalley said:


> YES, I'd like in - a friend's daughter is going to have a baby boy and I think this would be a great gift - quite a change from prayer shawl


Hello and welcome just get your needles and yarn , the first part of the instructions are at the bottom of page 2 , you have 2 choices for the legs you can either do the ribbed instructions that will give you a ribbed cuff or the instructions for straight legs no cuff , choice is yours


----------



## mbergis (Apr 11, 2011)

Thankyou, so knittingly of you to share this cute classic!! Carson will be so happy with Grandma making a new outfit to style ! Cant wait needles and yarn are on the table!


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mtn Knitter said:


> How do I join?


You have already joined just get needles and yarn and follow the first instructions at the bottom of page 2 , these are the leg parts , just read along and maybe join in with showing progress pictures , the dungarees are like my other knitalong patterns very versatile , you can just knit plain or maybe a stitch panel up the front or a picture on the front the choice is your s , I have already given instructions for a heart panel on page 3 and throughout the knitalong there will be other ideas on what to knit, part 2 will be posted on this topic tomorrow 
Enjoy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mbergis said:


> Thankyou, so knittingly of you to share this cute classic!! Carson will be so happy with Grandma making a new outfit to style ! Cant wait needles and yarn are on the table!


You are welcome and its time to get started , first instructions are at the bottom of page 2


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'll join as soon as I have my supplies together. I made the other 2 rompers for DGS. He is now 6 months old. Does anyone on here know how to size up???
> Or, what are the actual measurements to make to size proportionally??? I want something practical to grow into or she won't put them on Ethan at all.
> Looking forward to starting.


This site should help on sizing https://www.craftyarncouncil.com/standards/baby-size-chart. I have several patterns I have been using and for a 6 month old baby you would choose a 12-18 month size planning of course for change of season. I do know several patterns suggest heavier yarn medium 4 in the US and larger needles for larger sizes. If you know your gauge with sport yarn you can always add an inch for width and work more rows for length. 
On KP discussion https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294877-1.html
I am not a member but there seems to be an interesting discussion or video here


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/95279348339600189/


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Very kind of you!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been asked many times now to do another knitalong, so if anyone is interested please come along and join with me in my fourth knitalong I will be showing how to make the little dungarees . I will be using 4mm needles and dk yarn which is U.S size 6 and worsted yarn I think
> The dungarees work out at a size 3-6month , smaller size needles will get you a smaller size , Once again i will be showing you how to knit the basic pattern along with ideas of how to swap and change it so each time you can get a completely different item , I do like my designs to be versatile. So find your needles and yarn and come along and join in and let you imagination run wild
> Could i just ask that people respect my topic and all the hard work I put into it to making it a fun friendly knitalong and not post my pattern all in one post , its entirely up to me how I share my work
> Fingers crossed this knitalong will be as fun as the others
> ...


Woohoo perfect timing Sonja, I'm going to join in on this one. Who knows how mine will turn out as I've not been knitting for months but I am excited ????


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Yay! I've eve watching for this!


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh, yea! I was hoping you'd do another KAL, and dungarees, too! Thank you, Sonja. Not sure if you mean DK or WW. A gauge would be helpful. Will grab supplies and get started. Loved your pinafore KAL.


----------



## Rosemary Bradford (Jun 23, 2016)

Yay! Count me in, too!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I love your knit alongs. Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Woohoo perfect timing Sonja, Iâm going to join in on this one. Who knows how mine will turn out as Iâve not been knitting for months but I am excited ð


Glad you could join us Lynette the first instructions are at the bottom of page 2 , you have 2 options cuffed or straight , here is a picture of how the straight ones are turning out 
Oh oh not very clear as they are bunched up on small circular needles and navy too I clearly didnt have my thinking head on when I chose that colour but I want to do a little whale on the front so perfect for that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> Yay! I've eve watching for this!


Glad you could join us


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

What length circ would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Oh, yea! I was hoping you'd do another KAL, and dungarees, too! Thank you, Sonja. Not sure if you mean DK or WW. A gauge would be helpful. Will grab supplies and get started. Loved your pinafore KAL.


I'm using exactly the same yarn weight and needles I used in my other knitalongs which is 4mm needles (US size 6 ) and Dk yarn which according to the american Wrapper is sportweight , use similar yarn weight to what you used for the other knitalongs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rosemary Bradford said:



> Yay! Count me in, too!


Glsd you could join us any questions just ask


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Looking forward to your knitalong


----------



## pendergrass (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## kathyc248 (Sep 13, 2016)

This looks like fun! Thank you.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Sorry, Sonja. But, I may have missed something. How (and when) did you go from two separate pieces (i.e. the cuffs) to one piece? Is there a join somewhere to make them one? It's hard to tell by your photo due to the dark yarn and the folds in the garment. Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I’m glad I found a free word processing app so that I can collect the pattern...I have 6 more squares to go before my needed 25 items is reached. 30-36 (40+ expected) inches square isn’t bad for the first completion of a granny square style baby blanket. :sm24:

This won’t stop me from following when I need a break from crocheting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Sorry, Sonja. But, I may have missed something. How (and when) did you go from two separate pieces (i.e. the cuffs) to one piece? Is there a join somewhere to make them one? It's hard to tell by your photo due to the dark yarn and the folds in the garment. Thank you.


I havent posted part 2 yet that will be tomorrow , todays instructions were just to make the leg parts , I was just trying to show a close up of what the straight legs look like


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

ps802 said:


> I'm in.


Glad you are going to join in, the first instruction s are at the bottom of page 2


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Rjkda said:


> Sorry, Sonja. But, I may have missed something. How (and when) did you go from two separate pieces (i.e. the cuffs) to one piece? Is there a join somewhere to make them one? It's hard to tell by your photo due to the dark yarn and the folds in the garment. Thank you.


That is one question I have...I have taught myself how to do socks. Do you make a diabetic friendly stretchy cuff in-the-round or does it have to dig into the child's leg.

Basically, how many inches do I allow for each leg because I do have 4 24-inch circulars balanced out with the longer same mm pair to deal with the body of the clothing piece. I know there are probably a few of us used to work this like you would on the tube section of the ankle.

Fancy front and back or just the front? We'll cross dividing for top LATER. Crochet experience showing, not speeding this up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Anyone knit the legs yet , it will be interesting to see who chooses the cuffed legs and who chooses the straight


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Would you say about 6-8 inches for around the thigh? I based this on measurement around my wrist.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be doing the cuffed legs, they are my choice. 
It may be a day or two before I can get onto it, but will certainly be doing it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Would you say about 6-8 inches for around the thigh? I based this on measurement around my wrist.


8 inches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I will be doing the cuffed legs, they are my choice.
> It may be a day or two before I can get onto it, but will certainly be doing it.


Thats understandable Fan , I've got my fingers crossed ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 8 inches


Okay that will make 12-18 for body, allowing for shrinkage (that was a cable pattern mid-front...no cable pattern, just checked) :sm24:

Looking at photo on first page... I will need to knit/cable cast on 1-2 inches between cuffs.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Will be joining in DGD has a new niece coming do you think if I do a girly color and frilly up the front thay will be good for a little girl?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

glnwhi said:


> Will be joining in DGD has a new niece coming do you think if I do a girly color and frilly up the front thay will be good for a little girl?


Here is a little pair I made in Pink and cream, maybe make them in just pink with the heart stitch panel up the front , take a look the panel instructions are on page 3 , the picture shows it on a onesie but it would look just as nice up the front of the dungarees


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have begun mine on straight needles, will transfer finished 1 leg piece onto a holder, while I do 2nd ribbed cuff.
Needles are not long enough to do 2nd one easily, just a thought for others who might find it difficult if using straights.


----------



## ReneC (May 8, 2017)

Thanks. I would love to start on this KAL. I could make some of these for charity.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I would love to try and follow this KAL. I am not sure how much time I will have to make them, but they are adorable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja, I just cast on and hope to do the cuffed version. Here is my ignorance or foggy brain with a question. I understand about making the leg, cutting yarn, then making the second one. When you then do the stocking stitch with or without a pattern....do youknit straight across the two leg portions joining them? I'm in a fog from meds today but really need to get started. I see Sonja is off line now (couldn't type fast enough) so anyone knowing the answer to this please let me know.

A second question....is this the cuff or just the leg? I love the look of the contrasting color for the cuff and want to make sure I'm casing on the correct color.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I havent posted part 2 yet that will be tomorrow , todays instructions were just to make the leg parts , I was just trying to show a close up of what the straight legs look like


Thanks for clarifying. It looked like one piece in the photo, but I realize it was difficult to see clearly due to the dark yarn and the bunching.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja, I just cast on and hope to do the cuffed version. Here is my ignorance or foggy brain with a question. I understand about making the leg, cutting yarn, then making the second one. When you then do the stocking stitch with or without a pattern....do youknit straight across the two leg portions joining them? I'm in a fog from meds today but really need to get started. I see Sonja is off line now (couldn't type fast enough) so anyone knowing the answer to this please let me know.
> 
> A second question....is this the cuff or just the leg? I love the look of the contrasting color for the cuff and want to make sure I'm casing on the correct color.


If you look at the light blue picture, you will see that is how you join them. I have done it on my other one and it works perfectly. I knitted straight across all the stitches so you have them all joined on your needle


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen I think you can make your leg any length but with this one the cuff is a shortened leg.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Fan! I understand now and I'm assuming the cuff part comes later. Here is the yarn I'm using; Knit Picks CotLin (cotton & linen blend) in color Harbor.


Fan said:


> If you look at the light blue picture, you will see that is how you join them. I have done it on my other one and it works perfectly. I knitted straight across all the stitches so you have them all joined on your needle


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That makes sense. Thanks again Fan.


Fan said:


> Gwen I think you can make your leg any length but with this one the cuff is a shortened leg.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja, I just cast on and hope to do the cuffed version. Here is my ignorance or foggy brain with a question. I understand about making the leg, cutting yarn, then making the second one. When you then do the stocking stitch with or without a pattern....do youknit straight across the two leg portions joining them? I'm in a fog from meds today but really need to get started. I see Sonja is off line now (couldn't type fast enough) so anyone knowing the answer to this please let me know.
> 
> A second question....is this the cuff or just the leg? I love the look of the contrasting color for the cuff and want to make sure I'm casing on the correct color.


Hello Gwen you are getting ahead of me , today i just put the instructions for the leg part and tomorrow I was going to explain how to join them together giving everyone a chance to get started , 
I make the cuff 8cm long so its actually 4 cm long when the cuff is turned up , so if you want a contrasting colour knit the full 8cm in that colour 
Hope this makes sense


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Fan! I understand now and I'm assuming the cuff part comes later. Here is the yarn I'm using; Knit Picks CotLin (cotton & linen blend) in color Harbor.


That yarn looks very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does make sense. Thank you for the info and sorry to have gotten ahead of you. I'm so excited to be making these! You're the best Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen you are getting ahead of me , today i just put the instructions for the leg part and tomorrow I was going to explain how to join them together giving everyone a chance to get started ,
> I make the cuff 8cm long so its actually 4 cm long when the cuff is turned up , so if you want a contrasting colour knit the full 8cm in that colour
> Hope this makes sense


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gwen you are getting ahead of me , today i just put the instructions for the leg part and tomorrow I was going to explain how to join them together giving everyone a chance to get started ,
> I make the cuff 8cm long so its actually 4 cm long when the cuff is turned up , so if you want a contrasting colour knit the full 8cm in that colour
> Hope this makes sense


Apologies Sonja for jumping in, I hope I haven't messed things up for the KAL.


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Fan! I understand now and I'm assuming the cuff part comes later. Here is the yarn I'm using; Knit Picks CotLin (cotton & linen blend) in color Harbor.


No Gwen the part I gave the instructions for is the cuff/ leg part and tomorrow I will give you instructions for the body part


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does make sense. Thank you for the info and sorry to have gotten ahead of you. I'm so excited to be making these! You're the best Sonja!


No need for you or Fan to apoligise , before you start the body part you need to decide if you are just knitting plain or putting a stitch panel up the front or a picture on the front or even the whole body in a stitch pattern , I did put up a link in my first post of stich patterns in the round and knit flat if anyone wants to try that , also on page 3 is the instructions for a heart panel which i think is cute , I'm knitting a cuffed pair and a straight leg pair and im thinking of putting pictures on both of them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the heart panel and will probably do that.


Swedenme said:


> No need for you or Fan to apoligise , before you start the body part you need to decide if you are just knitting plain or putting a stitch panel up the front or a picture on the front or even the whole body in a stitch pattern , I did put up a link in my first post of stich patterns in the round and knit flat if anyone wants to try that , also on page 3 is the instructions for a heart panel which i think is cute , I'm knitting a cuffed pair and a straight leg pair and im thinking of putting pictures on both of them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just realised one thing I did not make clear was that the 2 cuffs/ leg parts should be left on needles hopefully the pictures speak a 1000 words and you have all realised that you do not cast off any sts 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

????????????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just realised one thing I did not make clear was that the 2 cuffs/ leg parts should be left on needles hopefully the pictures speak a 1000 words and you have all realised that you do not cast off any sts
> Sonja


'Knot' until we get to the top of garment! :sm15:


----------



## grammy27 (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm interested, also! Lots of baby boys around there these days!


----------



## grammy27 (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm interested, also! Lots of baby boys around there these days!


----------



## Rosemary Bradford (Jun 23, 2016)

I think I'm there .....


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Sonja. i will be joining you,in next few days. i will be doing the cuffed one. not sure about the front yet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

First cuff finished. Total of 20 rows.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

kaixixang said:


> 'Knot' until we get to the top of garment! :sm15:


You are very punny! :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bummer! Just finished one cuff, and thinking how wide it turned out, as doing it on straight needles so should only have 33 stitches not 66.
Splish splash into the frog pond I go! ????.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like to try


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like to try


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like to try


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

How many ounces/yards did you go through for just one outfit? I do have the cone yarn and one 650+ yard Michael’s yarn to choose from.

Set of 2mm (x4 fixed circulars, 2 different Lengths)
Set of 2.50mm (x5 fixed circulars, 3 different lengths)

I also have various 3mm...of several lengths. Now 7-9 stitches left to right = 1 inch of worsted. Add 2 stitches for each .25 under 3mm

Understand that this is my gauge for knitting. 11 per inch for 2.50mm. 15 for 2mm
I won’t go through the doubling math but

88 for 2.50mm, 120 for 2mm —> just for cuff math

I will stay with 2&2 ribbing (I know, you prefer 1&1). Plain knitting, with that pattern bulb pin marked for center heart pattern, on body —> count to be calculated/worked later! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> First cuff finished. Total of 20 rows.


Are you doing it on straight needles? If so you need to halve the stitch count for cuff to 33 not 66, as it will be way too wide for babies legs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bummer! Just finished one cuff, and thinking how wide it turned out, as doing it on straight needles so should only have 33 stitches not 66.
> Splish splash into the frog pond I go! ????.


How wide is it when you fold it in half? Mine is a bit over 5 inches, part of which will be taken up with turning up the cuff. Or it could be mine is going to be bigger!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> How wide is it when you fold it in half? Mine is a bit over 5 inches, part of which will be taken up with turning up the cuff. Or it could be mine is going to be bigger!


Three inches when folded! I saw your photo and thought it looked like you have 66 sts on a straight needle.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Are you doing it on straight needles? If so you need to halve the stitch count for cuff to 33 not 66, as it will be way too wide for babies legs.


Okay, now I am confused. Normal at times for me!

Where you said to cast on 66 stitches, I thought it was that for each cuff. Did I read that incorrectly?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Three inches when folded! I saw your photo and thought it looked like you have 66 sts on a straight needle.


Hum, I thought it was three inches in ribbing. And then that would be folded in half.

Yes, I have 66 stitches on the needle.

I meant folded in half the other way!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, now I am confused. Normal at times for me!
> 
> Where you said to cast on 66 stitches, I thought it was that for each cuff. Did I read that incorrectly?


I think that is what Sonja has cast on because hers are on circular needles, therefore 66 needed to do 2 completely round legs,
whereas on straights, you need 2 out of 4 pieces altogether to complete legs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is one I did this past few days, very similar to Sonjaâs pattern 
Each leg front has 33 stitches, and the same for back leg, totalling 66 stitches for whole leg.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, now I am confused. Normal at times for me!
> 
> Where you said to cast on 66 stitches, I thought it was that for each cuff. Did I read that incorrectly?


Its 66 sts for each cuff so when you are ready to join in the round you should have both set of stitches on one circular needle 132 sts all in
If you just follow my instructions it will turn out ok , I do know from my other knitalongs that some people had trouble with the sizing mainly in America so i was thinking it was needl/ yarn sizing ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> This is one I did this past few days, very similar to Sonjaâs pattern
> Each leg front has 33 stitches, and the same for back leg, totalling 66 stitches for whole leg.


So did you just do my onesie pattern then add legs or knit the legs first then follow my onesie pattern


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So did you just do my onesie pattern then add legs or knit the legs first then follow my onesie pattern


I knitted the legs first then followed your onesie pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

How do we participate? I love these and do so want knit them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 2 OF DUNGAREES 

So by now you should have 2 little cuff/leg parts 66 sts for each leg put all sts on circular needle, 132 stss (anyone knitting flat I will explain separately ) 
So stitches all on one needle ready to join in the round ( picture 1 ) 
Knit across first leg part then the second leg part and join for in the round , decrease 2 sts in first round ( I did it were the leg parts joined ) 130 sts 
If you are just going to just knit the body in stocking stitch continue knitting till body part measures 23 cm (9 inches ) 
If you are going to put a stitch panel up the front knit 2 rounds then start your stitch panel , I used a stitch marker for the beginning of the panel and the end 
When you get to the last row of the body decrease 10 sts evenly around the body so you end up with 120 sts on needle 
Decreasing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You can still knit the dungarees if you are using straight needles , you can either knit 4 leg parts by casting on 33 sts and doing 1x1 rib till piece measures 8cm , or if you have made 2 leg parts ararrange your stitches so you have 33sts from one leg and 33 sts from other leg on needle and put the other sts on a long st holder , then knit the front part first


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kristine2001 said:


> How do we participate? I love these and do so want knit them!


Just get your yarn and needles and start knitting , you will find the first set of instructions at the bottom of page 2 . I posted a link to a site in my first post that has lots of different stitch patterns in both the round and flat if you would like to knit a stitch panel up the front or knit the body part in a different stitch pattern the choice is yours


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I still don’t know quantity of yarn needed for worsted...but, I have worked out my 8 inch gauge for 3mm needles.

9 x 8 = 72/4 = 18 (ribbing check success). I will do my diabetic friendly start and rib stitch in pattern until roughly 1.5 inches to 2 have been worked with both sets of paired 24-inch, 3mm (US 2.5) circular needles. I have worsted yarn, but no one is letting me know if I have enough.

Body length?


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

I would like to join the kal also.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I still don't know quantity of yarn needed for worsted...but, I have worked out my 8 inch gauge for 3mm needles.
> 
> 9 x 8 = 72/4 = 18 (ribbing check success). I will do my diabetic friendly start and rib stitch in pattern until roughly 1.5 inches to 2 have been worked with both sets of paired 24-inch, 3mm (US 2.5) circular needles. I have worsted yarn, but no one is letting me know if I have enough.
> 
> Body length?


I use 100g of yarn and always have some left , maybe get 150 g to make sure you have enough , 
I cant help you with the techical side of knitting as I'm self taught and just knit what I like to knit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

fiber said:


> I would like to join the kal also.
> Thank you very much.


Hello and welcome just get your needle and yarn and you are ready to start , part one is at the bottom of page 2 , I look forward to seeing pictures of your progress 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Featherstitcher said:


> What length circ would you recommend? Thanks.


Sorry I missed this , you can use a longer one and do magic loop if you prefer then you dont have to change needles but I use an old needle with is 40cm perfect for the body part


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I would love to try and follow this KAL. I am not sure how much time I will have to make them, but they are adorable.


Do hope you can find time although the topic will be forever open so there for you when you do have time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rosemary Bradford said:


> I think I'm there .....


Thank you for showing a picture , looking good and lovely colour too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cleantea said:


> Thank you Sonja. i will be joining you,in next few days. i will be doing the cuffed one. not sure about the front yet.


Hello again , look forward to seeing you soon ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> How wide is it when you fold it in half? Mine is a bit over 5 inches, part of which will be taken up with turning up the cuff. Or it could be mine is going to be bigger!


You have the right idea , just fold it in half , 2 less seems to sew up 
My legs are 4 inches wide when folded


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am basically using my sock making math for the cuffs. I know the top will be flat knitting with SOME casting off between straps...I have stitched baby bibs, so jumping to next strap zone won’t be a problem! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its 66 sts for each cuff so when you are ready to join in the round you should have both set of stitches on one circular needle 132 sts all in
> If you just follow my instructions it will turn out ok , I do know from my other knitalongs that some people had trouble with the sizing mainly in America so i was thinking it was needl/ yarn sizing ,


No, what was concerning me was being told that I had too many stitches on the needle. I just went ahead and made two sections of 66 stitches each. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> No, what was concerning me was being told that I had too many stitches on the needle. I just went ahead and made two sections of 66 stitches each. ????


Sorry now I'm wide awake I understand , have no business posting in the middle of the night when I cant sleep????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not a problem. I just did what your instructions said to do. Frogging is a close friend and I don’t mind frogging if I have made a mistake! Which I can do quite easily! ????. ????


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ready, set, knit! Thanks, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Ready, set, knit! Thanks, Sonja.


You are welcome , im looking forward to seeing what people make this time all the other knitalongs have produced some wonderful little outfits


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A couple of pictures of how the little dungarees should start to look once the body part is started picture one
With the crotch / inner leg seams sewn , picture 2and 3


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Sonja, I love the dungarees and plan to join in as soon as I finish the onesie I've got on my needles. Thanks for doing this.

Liz


----------



## Weithree (Nov 19, 2013)

Count me in too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Hi Sonja, I love the dungarees and plan to join in as soon as I finish the onesie I've got on my needles. Thanks for doing this.
> 
> Liz


You are welcome Liz , hope you post a picture would love to see the onesie when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Weithree said:


> Count me in too.


Welcome , the first part is at the bottom of page 2 any questions just let me know


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome Liz , hope you post a picture would love to see the onesie when finished


Will do but it might take a while.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Now that I see the progress photos, I wish I started the cuffed version. Guess that’s a good excuse to make another one after I complete this first one! ????


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been asked many times now to do another knitalong, so if anyone is interested please come along and join with me in my fourth knitalong I will be showing how to make the little dungarees . I will be using 4mm needles and dk yarn which is U.S size 6 and worsted yarn I think
> The dungarees work out at a size 3-6month , smaller size needles will get you a smaller size , Once again i will be showing you how to knit the basic pattern along with ideas of how to swap and change it so each time you can get a completely different item , I do like my designs to be versatile. So find your needles and yarn and come along and join in and let you imagination run wild
> Could i just ask that people respect my topic and all the hard work I put into it to making it a fun friendly knitalong and not post my pattern all in one post , its entirely up to me how I share my work
> Fingers crossed this knitalong will be as fun as the others
> ...


Yippppeee! Just love your KALs. Have yarn and needles, ready to knit!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Now that I see the progress photos, I wish I started the cuffed version. Guess that's a good excuse to make another one after I complete this first one! ????


I think I prefer the cuffed version too ,


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This is why I enjoy either discipline of knit/crochet! There are a few short cuts to get some of the appearance but no single method needs to be repeated if it doesn’t work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sonja*, when you are measuring the body on part 2, do you measure from the cast on edge or just from where you began knitting the body portion?

I am pretty pleased with my progress so far but am definitely going to make another pair using acrylic yarn. I am not thrilled with my stitching using the cotlin (cotton-linen blend), especially on the ribbing. I had difficulty keeping the stitches consistent in size with it. If I get the required length done before the next set of directions is posted I may just go ahead and start on them! Loving the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Mine so far.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Lots of knitters are ahead of me. I’m still doing the cuffs. I started with a yarn from my stash and decided I didn’t like it. Ran out and bought new yarn and started over. Glad I did. I love ???? swedenme’s KALS. I’ve done them all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sonja*, when you are measuring the body on part 2, do you measure from the cast on edge or just from where you began knitting the body portion?
> 
> I am pretty pleased with my progress so far but am definitely going to make another pair using acrylic yarn. I am not thrilled with my stitching using the cotlin (cotton-linen blend), especially on the ribbing. I had difficulty keeping the stitches consistent in size with it. If I get the required length done before the next set of directions is posted I may just go ahead and start on them! Loving the pattern!


Wow Gwen I'm still on the cuffs, just finished my 17th row, hopefully will get another 3 rows done this evening. Have to go back and check the pattern to see how much further I need to go before transferring them onto circular needles, then the fun begins.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I am doing mine in charcoal grey, decided to try an elephant in contrasting grey/blue yarn and made a big mess, so have decided to it all in stocking stitch and embellish with fancy buttons. My focus is way off today, broke down in tears earlier, so worried for my ill DH. Please excuse me for unloading my personal issues on this KAL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your's looks lovely run5fittness. The pink seems to have a nice sparkle to it.


run4fittness said:


> Mine so far.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I started but had to frog it, the yarn was too heavy & I didn’t have the right DPNs to knit it tighter. I went digging in my stash & started again, I hope it works this time. It’s cotton so I hope it will be OK, I think it will get softer when washed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sonja*, when you are measuring the body on part 2, do you measure from the cast on edge or just from where you began knitting the body portion?
> 
> I am pretty pleased with my progress so far but am definitely going to make another pair using acrylic yarn. I am not thrilled with my stitching using the cotlin (cotton-linen blend), especially on the ribbing. I had difficulty keeping the stitches consistent in size with it. If I get the required length done before the next set of directions is posted I may just go ahead and start on them! Loving the pattern!


Just where the body begins , yours looks lovely so far Gwen, the heart panel really stands out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Mine so far.


Its looking really nice Janet Lee , love colour and sparkles I think


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I started but had to frog it, the yarn was too heavy & I didn't have the right DPNs to knit it tighter. I went digging in my stash & started again, I hope it works this time. It's cotton so I hope it will be OK, I think it will get softer when washed.


Ive been working a lot with cotton lately and found soaking it in conditioner when finished softened it up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 3 OF DUNGAREES 

By now you should have 2 cuffs / leg parts and body done , I made the body 23cm(9inches ) if you think that yours is to long or short now would be the perfect time to correct that , once you have the body part done to your liking and decreased to 120 sts its time to add the bib part , 
For this part you need to separate the front from the back 

with the front facing knit across so that you have 60 sts on your needles you will now be working on these 60 sts , put the 60 sts for the back on a st holder , anyone doing the heart panel you will now be changing to knitting flat , so knit a patterned row 

Front bib 
Row 1 k6, purl to last 6 st , k6 
Row 2 k6 , sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts , k2tog k6
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40 sts left ending with a purl row .

Knit 10 rows in garter st with a buttonhole on 7th row k3, k2tog yo, knit till last 5sts yo, k2tog, k3 
Cast off after you have knit 10 rows 

For those knitting the heart panel all the knit rows will now be purl rows

Im not finished with the body of my 2 yet but here is a picture of what the front should look like when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If anyone wants to put something on the bib there are some lovely little charts out there on the internet you can use here are some pictures of what I've done before, the train chart was added as a pocket , I've also added a pumpkin as a pocket 
The whale chart is what I'm adding to the bib of my navy dungarees and Im going to add a palace guard to the front of the pale blue dungarees


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you are not familiar with intarsia, but have dabbled with double-knit, option for pocket section. STILL plenty of interesting designs for the pockets!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The progress on navy blue dungarees with straight legs , remind me of the cartoon character Dennis who always wore baggy overalls ????


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

So cute


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

So cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your's looks lovely run5fittness. The pink seems to have a nice sparkle to it.


Thanks, this is what yarn it is.

The color is Orchid


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its looking really nice Janet Lee , love colour and sparkles I think


Thanks! It was an "orphan" skein, so is good to have something to use it on.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw the original post this past Saturday and have been sorting through stash.

Will the straight legs be of a size to close with snaps? I've not knit baby pants before so planning snaps would be a > challenge if I decide to try to use them for closures. (Thinking out loud for now. Perhaps I need to just follow the pttn for a first one.) Love your baby things!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CKnits said:


> I saw the original post this past Saturday and have been sorting through stash.
> 
> Will the straight legs be of a size to close with snaps? I've not knit baby pants before so planning snaps would be a > challenge if I decide to try to use them for closures. (Thinking out loud for now. Perhaps I need to just follow the pttn for a first one.) Love your baby things!


 its the first time I'm trying straight legs so I've slightly shaped them but I've still sewn mine up , but I think they could be closed with snaps they certainly look wide enough , I've been thinking of button closures too , I've made a top down onesie without legs , maybe my next project could be a top down onesie with legs and button closure


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> its the first time I'm trying straight legs so I've slightly shaped them but I've still sewn mine up , but I think they could be closed with snaps they certainly look wide enough , I've been thinking of button closures too , I've made a top down onesie without legs , maybe my next project could be a top down onesie with legs and button closure


I would love to see another KAL for this and would love to have the elephant chart. Fun, fun, fun. Thank you.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

These are adorable, but I dont have anyone to knit them for


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, this is what yarn it is.
> 
> The color is Orchid


Very nice.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your husband being ill. Hope he's progressing toward getting better.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Very cool. I like the straight legs best.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I agree. Snaps or button closures. I don't think a young mother would appreciate having to take entire garment off for diaper changes. Top down, snaps KAL would be fantastic.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

I’m interested ????. Though I do have to finish packing first


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting the yarn and brand. Our JoAnn is closing/moving and has their yarn on an incredible sale as they are not going to take anything from the old store to the new one. (50% of the already marked clearance price) I may check and see if they have any of this.


run4fittness said:


> Thanks, this is what yarn it is.
> 
> The color is Orchid


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Neither do I lori2637 but found a charity wanting baby items. Maybe there is something in your area?

I mentioned in an earlier post I was not happy with my gauge with the yarn I was using but continued on.Guess you doesn't have enough yarn now....I've order some more and paid for the 2 day shipping but now have started over using a totally different yarn and I LOVE how it is turning out. Just fnished one cuff and have started the 2nd so hoping to have started on the body sometime tonight. Here's the new colors I'm using. The body will be the striped with possibly the heart motive in solid.

OKay, I've given my hands a break so back to picking up the needles.


lori2637 said:


> These are adorable, but I dont have anyone to knit them for


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Neither do I lori2637 but found a charity wanting baby items. Maybe there is something in your area?
> 
> I mentioned in an earlier post I was not happy with my gauge with the yarn I was using but continued on.Guess you doesn't have enough yarn now....I've order some more and paid for the 2 day shipping but now have started over using a totally different yarn and I LOVE how it is turning out. Just fnished one cuff and have started the 2nd so hoping to have started on the body sometime tonight. Here's the new colors I'm using. The body will be the striped with possibly the heart motive in solid.
> 
> OKay, I've given my hands a break so back to picking up the needles.


I love those colours and your combination sounds great


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lori2637 said:


> These are adorable, but I dont have anyone to knit them for


I don't either! I must wanted to give it a try. It looks cute, so why not. Eventually someone in hubby's family will have a little one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for posting the yarn and brand. Our JoAnn is closing/moving and has their yarn on an incredible sale as they are not going to take anything from the old store to the new one. (50% of the already marked clearance price) I may check and see if they have any of this.


Happy to enable! Nice to work with also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Neither do I lori2637 but found a charity wanting baby items. Maybe there is something in your area?
> 
> I mentioned in an earlier post I was not happy with my gauge with the yarn I was using but continued on.Guess you doesn't have enough yarn now....I've order some more and paid for the 2 day shipping but now have started over using a totally different yarn and I LOVE how it is turning out. Just fnished one cuff and have started the 2nd so hoping to have started on the body sometime tonight. Here's the new colors I'm using. The body will be the striped with possibly the heart motive in solid.
> 
> OKay, I've given my hands a break so back to picking up the needles.


Oooh, pretty colors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Anyone got anything to show yet , on all my other knitalongs by now I've seen the beginnings of lovely outfits and had lots of yarn envy , 
Come on ladies lets see those little leg or cuffs and I would love to know if anyone is putting a stitch panel up the front or maybe a picture on the bib


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone got anything to show yet , on all my other knitalongs by now I've seen the beginnings of lovely outfits and had lots of yarn envy ,
> Come on ladies lets see those little leg or cuffs and I would love to know if anyone is putting a stitch panel up the front or maybe a picture on the bib


Sorry! I have been in the kitchen all day making tomato sauce from garden produce. Recently sat down to take a bit of a rest. Just a few rows, maybe 25 or so, done on the body so far.

No design, letting the yarn do it for this one, what with the sparkly yarn and all. ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sorry! I have been in the kitchen all day making tomato sauce from garden produce. Recently sat down to take a bit of a rest. Just a few rows, maybe 25 or so, done on the body so far.
> 
> No design, letting the yarn do it for this one, what with the sparkly yarn and all. ????


Do you think my new addition would qualify for a 2 weight? I have 2 purples and a green (possible 2.50mm sets would be the easier match).

I am asking this person as she sent me the yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone got anything to show yet , on all my other knitalongs by now I've seen the beginnings of lovely outfits and had lots of yarn envy ,
> Come on ladies lets see those little leg or cuffs and I would love to know if anyone is putting a stitch panel up the front or maybe a picture on the bib


Here's my onesie that I'm still working on. I'm using Bernat Baby Sport, Lilac Bouquet.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is my cuffed dungaree in progress, buttons placed to show where they will be sewn once back is done.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone got anything to show yet , on all my other knitalongs by now I've seen the beginnings of lovely outfits and had lots of yarn envy ,
> Come on ladies lets see those little leg or cuffs and I would love to know if anyone is putting a stitch panel up the front or maybe a picture on the bib


I had to go back to work today after a four-day weekend. Last night I joined the leg parts and will start the body tonight or tomorrow. My plan is to work the heart detail up the front.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my cuffed dungaree in progress, buttons placed to show where they will be sewn once back is done.


Very nice Fan. That's my next project.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice Fan. That's my next project.


Thank you, am really enjoying this project, and my button collection is excellent for these items.
Look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, am really enjoying this project, and my button collection is excellent for these items.
> Look forward to seeing yours.


You do have quite an extensive button collection. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Do you think my new addition would qualify for a 2 weight? I have 2 purples and a green (possible 2.50mm sets would be the easier match).
> 
> I am asking this person as she sent me the yarn.


Would you be putting the two purples and the green together? Might be a bit more than a 2 weight, but would work I think. Be interesting to see for sure!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was considering just the yarn (of any 3 mentioned) as is, without doubling. It is Fall, going towards winter. Regular 4 weight for blanket—& warmth.

This ‘2’ weight is better for next to body. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Here's my onesie that I'm still working on. I'm using Bernat Baby Sport, Lilac Bouquet.


It looks lovely Liz, love the yarn you used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here is my cuffed dungaree in progress, buttons placed to show where they will be sewn once back is done.


Looking good Fan , the little owls are perfect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> I had to go back to work today after a four-day weekend. Last night I joined the leg parts and will start the body tonight or tomorrow. My plan is to work the heart detail up the front.


Hope you had a nice long week end , The heart panel does look pretty when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I'm interested ????. Though I do have to finish packing first


Hope your move goes smoothly Susan and you are settled in your new home soon


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Y'all might have to use print friendly to create a pdf (as you need to): https://www.craftyarncouncil.com/standards/baby-size-chart

So, my estimate of 16 inches per side for JUST a 3 month old isn't too bad. This will save me from having to cast on connecting 1-3 inches worth between cuffs...unless y'all think I should allow for up to 6 month old.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

So far, so good. With DK gauge is 5.5sts=1". Legs=5.5" 1 side, not the 4" Sonja has. Body is measuring 12"across 1 side. Seems large to me. Think I should knit body to 10 or 11"H because of width. Or am I totally off? It doesn't match the Craft Council's chart. What are others measuring?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Given the chart.....what IS the crotch to neckline measurement supposed to be?

I don’t mind doing a # of the heart patterns up the front, it will break the monotony if using a single color yarn. :sm24:

I will look at what I have saved for SOME idea where to work Aran style in the center


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> So far, so good. With DK gauge is 5.5sts=1". Legs=5.5" 1 side, not the 4" Sonja has. Body is measuring 12"across 1 side. Seems large to me. Think I should knit body to 10 or 11"H because of width. Or am I totally off? It doesn't match the Craft Council's chart. What are others measuring?


Ive just measured mine and leg width measures 4 inches and body is just 10 across . I would take it back a few inches and maybe taper off the decreases at 2 at either side then a few rows and another 2 either side few rows then 1 either side , so you still have looseness round diaper part but a bit more snug further up and maybe knit body to 11 inches as there is still a couple of inches to go for bib


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback. I was thinking body to 11". I'd like larger than 6 month size anyway, so perhaps will continue to it. Next time, smaller needles!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely Liz!


budasha said:


> Here's my onesie that I'm still working on. I'm using Bernat Baby Sport, Lilac Bouquet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic Fan!


Fan said:


> Here is my cuffed dungaree in progress, buttons placed to show where they will be sewn once back is done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting this chart. This will be so helpful in the future especially.


kaixixang said:


> Y'all might have to use print friendly to create a pdf (as you need to): https://www.craftyarncouncil.com/standards/baby-size-chart
> 
> So, my estimate of 16 inches per side for JUST a 3 month old isn't too bad. This will save me from having to cast on connecting 1-3 inches worth between cuffs...unless y'all think I should allow for up to 6 month old.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorry I've been at hospital most of the day and forgot to post the next part of dungarees ,will post it in the morning


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking at the chart I cited earlier I have calculated only one inch (for yarn/needle combination—> 16 stitch cable cast on) between the cuffs :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Liz, love the yarn you used


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely Liz!


Thank you.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I've been at hospital most of the day and forgot to post the next part of dungarees ,will post it in the morning


God bless you, and your husband. First things first.

Not to worry. KAL means Knit A Long. It is not KALAFAYC - Knit A Long As Fast As You Can. LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> God bless you, and your husband. First things first.
> 
> Not to worry. KAL means Knit A Long. It is not KALAFAYC - Knit A Long As Fast As You Can. LOL


No kidding! I am following along with this topic while dealing with the LAST 5 of 25 square baby blanket. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> God bless you, and your husband. First things first.
> 
> Not to worry. KAL means Knit A Long. It is not KALAFAYC - Knit A Long As Fast As You Can. LOL


That is a good thing. I am definitely in the slow lane right now, what with harvesting garden produce, canning, freezing, etc. and getting started on putting some of the flower beds to sleep for the winter. Yep, slow train for me for crafting right now. ????


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I've been at hospital most of the day and forgot to post the next part of dungarees ,will post it in the morning


Sorry to hear this but must be taken care of we all know. I too am dealing with stuff and like another KP posted in the slow knit lane right now do to getting things ready for winter and endless knitting days save for the cleaning chores lol!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I've been at hospital most of the day and forgot to post the next part of dungarees ,will post it in the morning


Don't be sorry sister of my heart, life happens and it can't be helped. Sending healing energies to you and yours.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Here is my dungarees in progress. Started the straight ones but hope to start the cuffed ones too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> God bless you, and your husband. First things first.
> 
> Not to worry. KAL means Knit A Long. It is not KALAFAYC - Knit A Long As Fast As You Can. LOL


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Don't be sorry sister of my heart, life happens and it can't be helped. Sending healing energies to you and yours.


Thank you Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Here is my dungarees in progress. Started the straight ones but hope to start the cuffed ones too.


They are turning out really pretty , love the colourway


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BACK PART OF BIB

Row1 k6, purl to last 6st , k6 
Row2 k6, sl1 k1 psso, knit to last 8 sts, k2tog, k6
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 40st on needle 
Ending with a purl row 
Knit ( garter stitch ) 10 rows 
Knit 9 sts (put on st holder) cast off 22sts, you will have 9 sts left on needle to make first strap 

Knit 60 rows on these 9 sts , and cast off , repeat for second strap 
This is just my preference so the buttons can be moved as baby grows 
If you want to make the straps longer or shorter that is your choice 

All that is left is to sew leg seams if you havent already done it and add buttons 
Enjoy and I look forward to seeing lots of pretty little dungarees ????
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My straight leg dungarees so far just one strap to go , I quite like the look of the straight leg now ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From me too Sonja. Hope all is well.


NanaCaren said:


> Don't be sorry sister of my heart, life happens and it can't be helped. Sending healing energies to you and yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the whale!


Swedenme said:


> My straight leg dungarees so far just one strap to go , I quite like the look of the straight leg now ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bisknit said:


> Here is my dungarees in progress. Started the straight ones but hope to start the cuffed ones too.


They look great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My straight leg dungarees so far just one strap to go , I quite like the look of the straight leg now ????


I like them too.


----------



## cwbyfns8329 (Jul 9, 2018)

I am in! Have loved every design you have shared!


----------



## cwbyfns8329 (Jul 9, 2018)

I am in! Have loved every design you have shared!


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Bisknit said:


> Here is my dungarees in progress. Started the straight ones but hope to start the cuffed ones too.


Oh my goodness that yarn is beautiful! and love the heart center you are using.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Adorable with whale!


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Not quite finished yet. Sonja or anyone: How long would you recommend knitting the legs (before joining) for long dungarees? They would be more practical in cold climates. Thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren


You are welcome ????


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

Count me in!! Yay!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cwbyfns8329 said:


> I am in! Have loved every design you have shared!


Thank you , the first instructions are at the bottom of page 2 , look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Adorable with whale!


Thank you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bisknit thst looks great, the whale too looks great Sonja.
I worked hard on mine yesterday and just have straps to do and sewing up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Not quite finished yet. Sonja or anyone: How long would you recommend knitting the legs (before joining) for long dungarees? They would be more practical in cold climates. Thanks.


I would knit about 5 1/2 inches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alinoca said:


> Count me in!! Yay!!


Welcome aboard ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I would knit about 5 1/2 inches


Excellent measurement after the 1.5 inches for cuffs I will be doing. I will still, after reading the chart researched, cast cable on 1 inch between the legs.

1-5 rows knit before marking placement of heart pattern on front, center?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished mine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tygereye said:


> Oh my goodness that yarn is beautiful! and love the heart center you are using.


I put the heart stitch pattern on page 3


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:



> Excellent measurement after the 1.5 inches for cuffs I will be doing. I will still, after reading the chart researched, cast cable on 1 inch between the legs.
> 
> 1-5 rows knit before marking placement of heart pattern on front, center?


I just knit 2 rows before starting the stitch panel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finished mine.


Its lovely Fan , cute buttons


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Finished mine.


Cute one Fan, love the buttons too!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven’t been able to work on mine for a couple of days and only just added all the legs (????) together. Because mine will be 2 colours I’m still scanning the internet for a pattern to go up the front where I can knit it in the round. May be undoing 2 rows and making 2 separate pieces (front & back) will see tomorrow when I have time to sit and knit.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

kiwifrau said:


> Haven't been able to work on mine for a couple of days and only just added all the legs (????) together. Because mine will be 2 colours I'm still scanning the internet for a pattern to go up the front where I can knit it in the round. May be undoing 2 rows and making 2 separate pieces (front & back) will see tomorrow when I have time to sit and knit.


Heart pattern on page 3 with notes how to adjust for knitting in the round.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished mine.


The buttons are cute and finish off the dungarees. Good job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sonja* I have a question. I've divided to start the bib section. I'm wanting to add in a knit heart like you did the whale. Can you tell me how many rows of decreases will I be doing before I start the garter stitch part at the top of the bib. My brain just struggles at figuring this out. I DO know how to knit in the heart but need to figure out where to start it. Hoping you can assist me. EDIT: I the answer.....thank you everyone!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sonja* I have a question. I've divided to start the bib section. I'm wanting to add in a knit heart like you did the whale. Can you tell me how many rows of decreases will I be doing before I start the garter stitch part at the top of the bib. My brain just struggles at figuring this out. I DO know how to knit in the heart but need to figure out where to start it. Hoping you can assist me.


If you have 60 stitches before decrease begins you will do 20 rows upto the top so you end up with 40 stitches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Fan!


Fan said:


> If you have 60 stitches before decrease begins you will do 20 rows upto the top so you end up with 40 stitches.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tygereye said:


> Heart pattern on page 3 with notes how to adjust for knitting in the round.


Thanks but I want something else.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I just started on mine yesterday and am playing catch up and am working on the body now. But, I must have missed something because where were the instructions to sew up the legs?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> I just started on mine yesterday and am playing catch up and am working on the body now. But, I must have missed something because where were the instructions to sew up the legs?


At the end Sally , but you can sew the legs seam any time you want after you have started the body ,


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> At the end Sally , but you can sew the legs seam any time you want after you have started the body ,


Thank you for your response. I'll be able to post my progress later today. Wishing the best for your husband.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> Thank you for your response. I'll be able to post my progress later today. Wishing the best for your husband.


Thank you , he is as well as csn be expected , but still thinks (or hopes ) he will get better


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you for the knitalong.. I hope to make one soon. Will post a pic when i do it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

puba763 said:


> Thank you for the knitalong.. I hope to make one soon. Will post a pic when i do it


You are welcome and I look forward to seeing a picture ????


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

I'm ready to sew the legs and have begun to wonder if there should have been some stitches between them. They seem too close together to accommodate a diaper. Has anyone tried this on a baby yet?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> I'm ready to sew the legs and have begun to wonder if there should have been some stitches between them. They seem too close together to accommodate a diaper. Has anyone tried this on a baby yet?


Ive sold 6 pairs of these and had 2 pictures sent to me and 6 thank you s all saying they are a perfect fit and look gorgeous on . What you have to realise is that the cuffed ones are not exactly legs but just loose cuffs round the leg part ,the straight ones have a bit of shaping to them but are still loose fitting


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Thank you! I will keep going. I had considered frogging.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Ellisen2 said:


> Not quite finished yet. Sonja or anyone: How long would you recommend knitting the legs (before joining) for long dungarees? They would be more practical in cold climates. Thanks.


Oh gmta! we are heading into colder weather here too and I was wondering the same thing last night.  Will watch for answer on this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> Thank you! I will keep going. I had considered frogging.


If you feel that your dungarees should have a few extra in the crotch you should add them , see what they look like


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> If you feel that your dungarees should have a few extra in the crotch you should add them , see what they look like


That's what I had intended to do but was afraid it would make the body too large. Decided to finish this one after you let me know they've worked okay. Maybe I'll do that on my next one. I just finished sewing up the cuffs and I am well into the torso. Love the cuffs.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

In between packing when I have to get off my feet I've started the cuffed version. Its hard to see from the photo but I also decided to put the heart pattern as a motif.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay...1 Heart instead of long panel! :sm24:

I don’t mind Aran work but this close to child’s head don’t need extra holes. I still need buttons/snaps but not at finger danger.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh that is interesting on that blend. I do have and like a cotton acrylic yarn. I tend to stick with machine wash and dry because I knit a lot for charity and its the most common way to care for fabric in the US.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Have finally gotten a chance to start, cuffs nearly finished. Will work on them again in the morning and post a photo once I join in round.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> That's what I had intended to do but was afraid it would make the body too large. Decided to finish this one after you let me know they've worked okay. Maybe I'll do that on my next one. I just finished sewing up the cuffs and I am well into the torso. Love the cuffs.


Im glad you like them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> In between packing when I have to get off my feet I've started the cuffed version. Its hard to see from the photo but I also decided to put the heart pattern as a motif.


Looking good Susan , i can see the heart motiif


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Have finally gotten a chance to start, cuffs nearly finished. Will work on them again in the morning and post a photo once I join in round.


Look forward to seeing a picture Caren


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> PART 2 OF DUNGAREES
> 
> So by now you should have 2 little cuff/leg parts 66 sts for each leg put all sts on circular needle, 132 stss (anyone knitting flat I will explain separately )
> So stitches all on one needle ready to join in the round ( picture 1 )
> ...


I'm finally making progress on the body; but would like to confirm something. The 9 inch measurement does not include the legs, correct? Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> I'm finally making progress on the body; but would like to confirm something. The 9 inch measurement does not include the legs, correct? Thanks.


No the 9 inch is just the body ,if you think its knitting up a little to big maybe stop at about 8 1/2 inches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

All finished well except that i need to find some suitable buttons , booties to match


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished well except that i need to find some suitable buttons , booties to match


I love it looks adorable.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

I’m in!


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm excited....just hope I can keep up!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love it looks adorable.


Thanks Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cinknitting said:


> I'm in!


Welcome glad you could join us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

aelfjja46 said:


> I'm excited....just hope I can keep up!!


No need to keep up just take your time and enjoy , any questions just ask


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> All finished well except that i need to find some suitable buttons , booties to match


Oh my goodness adorable! love the booties with it. You do amazing work Sonja!
:sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tygereye said:


> Oh my goodness adorable! love the booties with it. You do amazing work Sonja!
> :sm24:


Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All finished well except that i need to find some suitable buttons , booties to match


Ah, so cute!

I am just about one ince from the decrease row and then separating for front and back.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh so cute Sonja and the little booties just complete the outfit, love them both. Taking mine with me this weekend but not sure if I’ll have anytime to continue but hoping too!

Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Caren


You are most welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Ah, so cute!
> 
> I am just about one ince from the decrease row and then separating for front and back.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh so cute Sonja and the little booties just complete the outfit, love them both. Taking mine with me this weekend but not sure if I'll have anytime to continue but hoping too!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend everyone!


Thank you Lynette and hope you enjoy your weekend too


----------



## LiseS (Jun 3, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> its the first time I'm trying straight legs so I've slightly shaped them but I've still sewn mine up , but I think they could be closed with snaps they certainly look wide enough , I've been thinking of button closures too , I've made a top down onesie without legs , maybe my next project could be a top down onesie with legs and button closure


Snaps are easy to add to any baby garment. You can purchase them at any sewing store on ribbons you simply sew them between the legs they are simple and already spaced out. They are also available with plastic snaps.

Best of all no stress on your knitted fabric and you do not need to make your legs wider.

As you can tell I'm not a photographer but here's a photo of what I use.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

LiseS said:


> Snaps are easy to add to any baby garment. You can purchase them at any sewing store on ribbons you simply sew them between the legs they are simple and already spaced out. They are also available with plastic snaps.
> 
> Best of all no stress on your knitted fabric and you do not need to make your legs wider.
> 
> As you can tell I'm not a photographer but here's a photo of what I use.


Thank you I've never seen them but I will certainly have a look for some


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look forward to seeing a picture Caren


Three rows into working in the round.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> No the 9 inch is just the body ,if you think its knitting up a little to big maybe stop at about 8 1/2 inches


Thank you!


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> All finished well except that i need to find some suitable buttons , booties to match


Very cute!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely Sonja.


----------



## LiseS (Jun 3, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I've never seen them but I will certainly have a look for some


I'm a seamstress of sorts and have crocheted for the past 30 years or so, but I recently started knitting.

The snap bands are meant to be used in sewing but I started using them on my crocheted baby clothes, fast, easy and it does not stretch the holes like snaps would if you applied them directly on the yarn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Three rows into working in the round.


Looking good Caren , I like the colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Very cute!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Lovely Sonja.


Thankks Fan , getting on with the cuffed pair now , well in between all the cleaning now I can see how dirty everything really is round here ????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good Caren , I like the colour


Thank you. Loyal Royal, Bernard Satain is the colour. I've got the colours picked out for the next one.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Three rows into working in the round.


That is looking good Caren, the blue is a very nice colour. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Three rows into working in the round.


Beautiful color! The one where it could be a royal blue or royal purple to me depending on lighting and what it is next to.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

LiseS said:


> Snaps are easy to add to any baby garment. You can purchase them at any sewing store on ribbons you simply sew them between the legs they are simple and already spaced out. They are also available with plastic snaps.
> 
> Best of all no stress on your knitted fabric and you do not need to make your legs wider.
> 
> As you can tell I'm not a photographer but here's a photo of what I use.


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

My yarn, needles, and gauge were correct, but the dungarees would have fit a 2year old. I've started over with US5, but body width is still too wide. I won't give up though, as they are so cute. My photo won't be for a long time.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

My yarn, needles, and gauge were correct, but the dungarees would have fit a 2year old. I've started over with US5, but body width is still too wide. I won't give up though, as they are so cute. My photo won't be for a long time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is looking good Caren, the blue is a very nice colour. :sm24:


Thank you ????Had unexpected company so, not much knitting today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful color! The one where it could be a royal blue or royal purple to me depending on lighting and what it is next to.


Thank you I was going to break the colour up with red, I have decided to knit this pair one colour.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have finished the front an half way on the back bib section. Hoping to finish tomorrow, Sunday, unless life gets really weird!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> My yarn, needles, and gauge were correct, but the dungarees would have fit a 2year old. I've started over with US5, but body width is still too wide. I won't give up though, as they are so cute. My photo won't be for a long time.


Maybe do the decreases gradually then the the top part of the body wont be so wide ,
At 6inches decrease 2 stitches either side of the dungarees with 4 sts between the decreases , repeat at 7 and 8 inches , you will then have 120 sts on your needles for when you start your bib part , also remember the dungarees are meant to be loose fitting , think Dennis the cartoon character who always wore loose overalls


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just thought I would show the gap between the leg cuffs for those who are wondering if they should make it wider


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Ellisen2 said:


> My yarn, needles, and gauge were correct, but the dungarees would have fit a 2year old. I've started over with US5, but body width is still too wide. I won't give up though, as they are so cute. My photo won't be for a long time.


Ellisen what yarn are you using? I sure have learned yes sometimes the hard way that some yarns just will not work for a project. I am to the point I usually love Red Heart Super Saver but not for baby sweaters or other items, just seems to make everything to large due to the plys. Blankets yes it works well. I do enjoy the cakes here for baby items that are gauged a 3 light weight.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show the gap between the leg cuffs for those who are wondering if they should make it wider


Looks good as is to me!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just thought I would show the gap between the leg cuffs for those who are wondering if they should make it wider


I didn't add extra stitches, I trusted that you knew what you were doing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't add extra stitches, I trusted that you knew what you were doing.


Lol I dont even trust that I know what I'm doing ????
But they do seem to turn out ok and are proving very popular here


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I dont even trust that I know what I'm doing ????
> But they do seem to turn out ok and are proving very popular here


Yours always look brilliant so ... I'm going to make a few pairs for the baby due In February, I'll make Owen some as well. Chrissy isn't a big knitted clothing person, they can wear them at Nana's instead.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I decided on at least one of these SMALLER clothing items so that teaching myself to ‘design’ patterns to age-size.

This is how I got to learn sock making...I forced myself to do baby socks. Working larger is more interesting with multi-colors...around heel and toe sections. :sm24:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Well I managed to finish my dungarees!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Well I managed to finish my dungarees!


They look lovely Susan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Well I managed to finish my dungarees!


Very nice.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I dont even trust that I know what I'm doing ????
> But they do seem to turn out ok and are proving very popular here


 :sm24: You are amazing with how you come up with these and show us how to you how to do them!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Well I managed to finish my dungarees!


Very nice! How many rows did you use on the straps?


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for your compliments ????. For the straps I do 25 garter ridges or 50 rows


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Susan knits too your dungaree is lovely, the colour is very nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice! How many rows did you use on the straps?


I thought I'd forgot to add the straps to the instructions , had to go take a look :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I'd forgot to add the straps to the instructions , had to go take a look :sm02:


I do mine with 40 rows for straps. They are quite stretchy so fit ok I think. 
Finishing straps on another one today, will show when it is done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I do mine with 40 rows for straps. They are quite stretchy so fit ok I think.
> Finishing straps on another one today, will show when it is done.


I do 60 which is roughly 5 inches always think a little longer and the buttons can always be moved as the baby grows


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Grrrrrr, I’m still at the frog pond, lol! But progressing & that’s the main thing, lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tygereye said:


> :sm24: You are amazing with how you come up with these and show us how to you how to do them!


Why thank you ????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Well I managed to finish my dungarees!


Those are cute. Still working on nine.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought I'd forgot to add the straps to the instructions , had to go take a look :sm02:


Nope, just trying to see what others did and see how it looks. Just me being me. ????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr, I'm still at the frog pond, lol! But progressing & that's the main thing, lol!


Progress is always good. Mine have been to the frog pond a few times, just finished catching up a dropped sticky 20 rows back.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Fan and nana caren????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Two inches to go before dividing front and back. Unexpected company again today, perfectly fine as I get to see my oldest daughter and three of the grandsons.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Thank you Fan and nana caren????


You are most welcome. ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished this one.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished this one.


How adorable. I really love it. You did a great job.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> How adorable. I really love it. You did a great job.


Thank you very much. :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Well finally gave in and frogged back to the beginning, grrrrr! Have started again with less stitches and knitting front & back separately, of course I didn’t knit the leg part nearly long enough but have continued and will see after another 15 rows or so. I’m sure it will be fine if not guess where I’ll be going again, lol! Oh believe me I’m determined as I’m actually enjoying relaxing whilst knitting. Besides I’m hoping to make several more for charity.
Tomorrow I’ll see how much I’m able to do but will have to take a break to cut the grass.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Fan I love your dungarees, especially those giraffe buttons ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is a good thing. I am definitely in the slow lane right now, what with harvesting garden produce, canning, freezing, etc. and getting started on putting some of the flower beds to sleep for the winter. Yep, slow train for me for crafting right now. ????


Me too, I haven't done much knitting the last couple of weeks.
So many pretty yarn choices & designs, they are going to be great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finished this one.


Its lovely Fan, cute little buttons


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its lovely Fan, cute little buttons


Thank you Sonja. It came out quite big, the yarn was thicker than normal 8ply but someone will like it I think.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely adorable. Great Work.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Both colors are Bernat Softee Baby, a #3 yarn, but the white is thicker. This made tensioning the whale a bit difficult. It also causes the dungarees to be quite large. I give everything to charity so I think I will keep going. Some big baby can surely wear it. 
I love following your KALs Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> Both colors are Bernat Softee Baby, a #3 yarn, but the white is thicker. This made tensioning the whale a bit difficult. It also causes the dungarees to be quite large. I give everything to charity so I think I will keep going. Some big baby can surely wear it.
> I love following your KALs Sonja!


Thank you very much , I enjoy them too , especially seeing what everyone comes up with , yours is looking lovely ,great looking whale


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Rowesmary said:


> Both colors are Bernat Softee Baby, a #3 yarn, but the white is thicker. This made tensioning the whale a bit difficult. It also causes the dungarees to be quite large. I give everything to charity so I think I will keep going. Some big baby can surely wear it.
> I love following your KALs Sonja!


Adorable.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Currently joining squares in the crocheted blanket but almost finished! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Rowesmary said:


> Both colors are Bernat Softee Baby, a #3 yarn, but the white is thicker. This made tensioning the whale a bit difficult. It also causes the dungarees to be quite large. I give everything to charity so I think I will keep going. Some big baby can surely wear it.
> I love following your KALs Sonja!


So cute!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just finished this one. So happy these buttons fit perfectly!

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern with us.

JanetLee


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this one. So happy these buttons fit perfectly!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your pattern with us.
> 
> JanetLee


Gorgeous Janet Lee, and a happy birthday wish to you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous Janet Lee, and a happy birthday wish to you.


Thank you and then thank you again!

This was a great project to be reading and knitting at the same time. And then I knitted both straps at the same time. I really did not want to have to play yarn chicken on the second strap. ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you and then thank you again!
> 
> This was a great project to be reading and knitting at the same time. And then I knitted both straps at the same time. I really did not want to have to play yarn chicken on the second strap. ????


I still have spices to help you out with that mysterious chicken that keeps showing up!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I still have spices to help you out with that mysterious chicken that keeps showing up!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet dungarees Janet Lee and happy birthday ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Sweet dungarees Janet Lee and happy birthday ????


Double thanks, Susan. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this one. So happy these buttons fit perfectly!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your pattern with us.
> 
> JanetLee


You are very welcome 
Dungarees are perfect and you found the perfect buttons too ,
Hope you had a wonderful birthday ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I think the soldier plan is a bit of a disaster I used the wrong yarn I definitely need a stash ,???? now to find a plan b think I have an idea


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are very welcome
> Dungarees are perfect and you found the perfect buttons too ,
> Hope you had a wonderful birthday ????????


Thank you!

I only had the two buttons left from a few years back. I was happy to see them. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think the soldier plan is a bit of a disaster I used the wrong yarn I definitely need a stash ,???? now to find a plan b think I have an idea


I was actually think "Red Cross" when I saw the cute little pocket.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Sonja I think your soldier is looking good ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Sonja I think your soldier is looking good ????


No I didnt like it so he is gone , didnt like plan b either so its going to be left for a while


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like something I do; when I don’t like how it turns out it goes into a timeout ????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this one. So happy these buttons fit perfectly!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your pattern with us.
> 
> JanetLee


Love the colour very well done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this one. So happy these buttons fit perfectly!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your pattern with us.
> 
> JanetLee


Very nice. And a Happy Birthday too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think the soldier plan is a bit of a disaster I used the wrong yarn I definitely need a stash ,???? now to find a plan b think I have an idea


Those are brilliant, a wee lad is going to look wonderful wearing them. If you were closer I'd gladly share some of my stash with you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I didnt like it so he is gone , didnt like plan b either so its going to be left for a while


I gave a time out bin for things that I don't like how they turned out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I didnt like it so he is gone , didnt like plan b either so its going to be left for a while


You are never stumped for ideas so I'm sure you'll have a plan c in no time. :sm24:


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Very Sweet Giraffe dungarees. Well done.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

I like the soldier???? Very boy.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you, Sonja, for your suggestions. I'll try this. Am not giving up! Thanks again for this KAL. Love your KALs. I appreciate the time and effort it takes to do these KALs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the colour very well done.


Thank you, now just need to find some one with a baby girl. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice. And a Happy Birthday too.


Double thank you! ????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, now just need to find some one with a baby girl. ????


I will have to make a couple neutral pairs for now. After we find out what the newest grandbaby will be I'll make more. I'm making a couple pairs for Owen, he turns 1 next month.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to make a couple neutral pairs for now. After we find out what the newest grandbaby will be I'll make more. I'm making a couple pairs for Owen, he turns 1 next month.


????????


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think the soldier plan is a bit of a disaster I used the wrong yarn I definitely need a stash ,???? now to find a plan b think I have an idea


Very cute!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

SallyJ said:


> Very cute!


I finally finished mine although I am having a problem finding the perfect buttons. Can you see the bunny on the front? I want to get brown bunny buttons since I want this to be more boyish. Does anyone have 2 buttons they wouldn't mind selling? If so, please PM me with a picture and cost. Otherwise, I guess I'll just have to go with brown (maybe wooden) buttons.

Thank you Sonja for this really sweet KAL.


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs mine as well as some pictures of another from previous kal. Thanks Swedenann


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

Great job. You can get “handmade with love” buttons that look wooden from amazon. How did you do your bunny could you share please?


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

alinoca said:


> Great job. You can get "handmade with love" buttons that look wooden from amazon. How did you do your bunny could you share please?


I got a chart off of the internet of a bunny pattern that I thought would work for this project. As for the yarn, I used Stylecraft WonderSoft DK in the colorway Pebble. As for the bunny, I used fun fur that I had in my stash.


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

Sonja your soldier looks great! We are all so critical of our own work, we get an idea in our heads of how we want something to look and when it does not we feel disappointed but every person who views it thinks it looks great. So keep it up. Thanks again for all the designs.????????????????


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

Could you please send the link for the bunny graph? Was it pintrest? Thanks


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

alinoca said:


> Could you please send the link for the bunny graph? Was it pintrest? Thanks


As soon as I locate it I will PM you with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja, for your suggestions. I'll try this. Am not giving up! Thanks again for this KAL. Love your KALs. I appreciate the time and effort it takes to do these KALs.


You are very welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> I finally finished mine although I am having a problem finding the perfect buttons. Can you see the bunny on the front? I want to get brown bunny buttons since I want this to be more boyish. Does anyone have 2 buttons they wouldn't mind selling? If so, please PM me with a picture and cost. Otherwise, I guess I'll just have to go with brown (maybe wooden) buttons.
> 
> Thank you Sonja for this really sweet KAL.


You are welcome Sally , your dungarees are gorgeous , lovely yarn ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alinoca said:


> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs mine as well as some pictures of another from previous kal. Thanks Swedenann


They are all lovely , great little outfit


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

alinoca said:


> Could you please send the link for the bunny graph? Was it pintrest? Thanks


Found the chart and sent you a PM.

Sally


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

SallyJ said:


> I finally finished mine although I am having a problem finding the perfect buttons. Can you see the bunny on the front? I want to get brown bunny buttons since I want this to be more boyish. Does anyone have 2 buttons they wouldn't mind selling? If so, please PM me with a picture and cost. Otherwise, I guess I'll just have to go with brown (maybe wooden) buttons.
> 
> Thank you Sonja for this really sweet KAL.


Looks so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

alinoca said:


> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs mine as well as some pictures of another from previous kal. Thanks Swedenann


Well done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

alinoca said:


> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs mine as well as some pictures of another from previous kal. Thanks Swedenann


Those are precious, the colours are perfect.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

SallyJ said:


> I finally finished mine although I am having a problem finding the perfect buttons. Can you see the bunny on the front? I want to get brown bunny buttons since I want this to be more boyish. Does anyone have 2 buttons they wouldn't mind selling? If so, please PM me with a picture and cost. Otherwise, I guess I'll just have to go with brown (maybe wooden) buttons.
> 
> Thank you Sonja for this really sweet KAL.


Love the colours, sorry can't help with the buttons hope you find some.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think the soldier plan is a bit of a disaster I used the wrong yarn I definitely need a stash ,???? now to find a plan b think I have an idea


I like the soldier too but if you're not happy then maybe a plant "C", lol! Mines coming along slowly but surely, unfortunately life gets in the way but I'll get it done soon, lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are great


alinoca said:


> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs mine as well as some pictures of another from previous kal. Thanks Swedenann


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Finally got mine done but the buttons I want to use don’t fit the buttonholes. ???? I’m thinking of sewing them on & putting snaps behind? What do you think?
I think they ended up about 1 yr size but since winter will be here soon, that’s probably s good thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think the soldier plan is a bit of a disaster I used the wrong yarn I definitely need a stash ,???? now to find a plan b think I have an idea


Too bad the soldier didn't work out but I'm sure you will think of something soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Finally got mine done but the buttons I want to use don't fit the buttonholes. ???? I'm thinking of sewing them on & putting snaps behind? What do you think?
> I think they ended up about 1 yr size but since winter will be here soon, that's probably s good thing


They look great Bonnie , beautiful colour


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

alinoca said:


> HereÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂs mine as well as some pictures of another from previous kal. Thanks Swedenann


Adorable set


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Finally got mine done but the buttons I want to use don't fit the buttonholes. ???? I'm thinking of sewing them on & putting snaps behind? What do you think?
> I think they ended up about 1 yr size but since winter will be here soon, that's probably s good thing


I think snaps would work. Those are adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive had enough of these blue little dungarees and want to move on to something else, so I decided to just add buttons and now on to something new although i might add a pair of shoes just to make a set


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had enough of these blue little dungarees and want to move on to something else, so I decided to just add buttons and now on to something new although i might add a pair of shoes just to make a set


Ah, so sweet! ????


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Adorable! I grin now every time I see one from Dennis the Menace .. and my Dad wore bibs on the farm!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

You all must knit a lot faster than me- I am on the body about midway. I just think these are adorable and I appreciate the KAL and seeing everyone’s progress. Thanks to Swedenme! Sharron


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Ah, so sweet! ????


Thank you Janet Lee


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sharronaw said:


> You all must knit a lot faster than me- I am on the body about midway. I just think these are adorable and I appreciate the KAL and seeing everyone's progress. Thanks to Swedenme! Sharron


You are very welcome Sharron, look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> You all must knit a lot faster than me- I am on the body about midway. I just think these are adorable and I appreciate the KAL and seeing everyone's progress. Thanks to Swedenme! Sharron


Nope, it just means you have a life while a lot of us are retired. :sm17: :sm19:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had enough of these blue little dungarees and want to move on to something else, so I decided to just add buttons and now on to something new although i might add a pair of shoes just to make a set


It looks great with the little buttons


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It looks great with the little buttons


I agree they look really good with the blue. Buttons make great embellishment on projects.


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It looks great with the little buttons


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I agree they look really good with the blue. Buttons make great embellishment on projects.


Thanks Fan


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had enough of these blue little dungarees and want to move on to something else, so I decided to just add buttons and now on to something new although i might add a pair of shoes just to make a set


I love them with the little buttons.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> You all must knit a lot faster than me- I am on the body about midway. I just think these are adorable and I appreciate the KAL and seeing everyone's progress. Thanks to Swedenme! Sharron


I am just about to start the front bib on mine, seems to be taking forever.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

The buttons are so cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love them with the little buttons.


Thank you Caren


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am on the 3rd row, AND the last square worth of border for my blanket shown below.

Not surprising that the attachment of squares and border took LESS time than doing all of the 25 squares!

Now I can concentrate on this project and the donut dolls! First get the 2 cuffs made (& transferred to 2 longer circulars), reminder to add 1 inch between cuffs!

Once my 24-inch circulars are freed up I can do the other fun project(s)! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I am on the 3rd row, AND the last square worth of border for my blanket shown below.
> 
> Not surprising that the attachment of squares and border took LESS time than doing all of the 25 squares!
> 
> ...


Your blanket is lovely , think I'm going to try to make a donut doll too they look like a fun quick knit


----------



## 5Vees (Feb 11, 2011)

Making some progress! Here are a couple of pictures, just wondering if my measurements are accurate. They seem to be turning out rather large. I am at 6" from the top of the cuff, so I should keep knitting until I reach 9"? I am using Bernat Sport weight yarn and a US6 size needle. (No babies here to try on!  )


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Jnitt5 said:


> Making some progress! Here are a couple of pictures, just wondering if my measurements are accurate. They seem to be turning out rather large. I am at 6" from the top of the cuff, so I should keep knitting until I reach 9"? I am using Bernat Sport weight yarn and a US6 size needle. (No babies here to try on!  )


Someone else will have to tell you if your measurements are correct, I'm glad you posted your photo as now I'm wondering about mine. I've already been to the frog pond twice, looks like a third is coming up as my cuffs aren't long enough and I'm pretty sure I didn't do an extra 1" of plain knitting before I joined the 2 legs. Will have to check when I go downstairs.

Like the colours on yours and hope you receive an answer soon, which you will.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jnitt5 said:


> Making some progress! Here are a couple of pictures, just wondering if my measurements are accurate. They seem to be turning out rather large. I am at 6" from the top of the cuff, so I should keep knitting until I reach 9"? I am using Bernat Sport weight yarn and a US6 size needle. (No babies here to try on!  )


Loving the colors! I wondered the same, but she did mention it will be going over diapers, so I figured it would be all right.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jnitt5 said:


> Making some progress! Here are a couple of pictures, just wondering if my measurements are accurate. They seem to be turning out rather large. I am at 6" from the top of the cuff, so I should keep knitting until I reach 9"? I am using Bernat Sport weight yarn and a US6 size needle. (No babies here to try on!  )


Mine measure 9 1/2 inches across chest(just before starting bib) 
Leg/cuff width is 4 inches and 9 inches for body 
If you think the body part is looking to long stop at about 8- 8 1/2 inches 
If you think the body part is looking to wide you can also start the decreasese earlier rather than all on the last row 
Start at 6 inches and decrease 2 stitches either side repeat at 7 inches and then again at 8 inches , leaves you with 120 sts and you will get a tapered look to the dungarees 
Loose fitting round the bottom and a bit more fitted round the chest area 
Hope this helps


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Someone else will have to tell you if your measurements are correct, I'm glad you posted your photo as now I'm wondering about mine. I've already been to the frog pond twice, looks like a third is coming up as my cuffs aren't long enough and I'm pretty sure I didn't do an extra 1" of plain knitting before I joined the 2 legs. Will have to check when I go downstairs.
> 
> Like the colours on yours and hope you receive an answer soon, which you will.


You can join the leg seam at anytime Lynette , I usually sew it up when I've done about half the body but thats just my preference , once you have made the 2 cuff / leg parts you need to join in the round and start knitting the body part for up to 9 inches less if you think its knitting up big


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You can join the leg seam at anytime Lynette , I usually sew it up when I've done about half the body but thats just my preference , once you have made the 2 cuff / leg parts you need to join in the round and start knitting the body part for up to 9 inches less if you think its knitting up big


Thanks Sonja, I'll look this afternoon as I've a showing this morning and don't have time to take my knitting out to check. I'll take a photo too. ????

Bought more wool yesterday to make another. ????????????. So I'm trying to squeeze time in between everything else that's happening.

And I thought retirement was going to be boring!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I will stop mine at 8 1/2 inches also, I just can’t imagine my tiny niece having a big baby! I am also excited to make a donut doll for the baby! Sharron


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sharronaw said:


> I think I will stop mine at 8 1/2 inches also, I just can't imagine my tiny niece having a big baby! I am also excited to make a donut doll for the baby! Sharron


I usually knit for a 3-6 month size then you always know it will fit at some point as one thing babies are good at is growing
Ive had a request for 2 pair of leg warmers for a child and one of my sheep cardigans for a baby, so thats what I'm knitting at the moment but I'm really tempted to start one of those donut dolls , kp is definitely a bad influence on me as I've always been a one project at a time knitter but not any more ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Forcing myself to concentrate on the crocheting project took a LOT of mental discipline! I just divided the remaining yarn from the blanket project and will be doing a few bases of donut dolls! Using another yarn to ‘hold’ the tubes while I get funds to buy fiberfill.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok here’s a photo of mine so far, guess they will be just regular rompers.

7 1/4” from the top of the legs to the needles and 11 1/2” wide. 

I’ll continue and see from here how much more to add before I work my Motive into the bid and the decreasing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am on the 3rd row, AND the last square worth of border for my blanket shown below.
> 
> Not surprising that the attachment of squares and border took LESS time than doing all of the 25 squares!
> 
> ...


Your blanket is cute. Doughnut dolls are on my list for my next grandbaby.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren


Most welcome sister of my heart.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jnitt5 said:


> Making some progress! Here are a couple of pictures, just wondering if my measurements are accurate. They seem to be turning out rather large. I am at 6" from the top of the cuff, so I should keep knitting until I reach 9"? I am using Bernat Sport weight yarn and a US6 size needle. (No babies here to try on!  )


Love the colour, the size seems right.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine measure 9 1/2 inches across chest(just before starting bib)
> Leg/cuff width is 4 inches and 9 inches for body
> If you think the body part is looking to long stop at about 8- 8 1/2 inches
> If you think the body part is looking to wide you can also start the decreasese earlier rather than all on the last row
> ...


I will have to remember this for the next pair. We use cloth diapers so the fit should be perfect.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I usually knit for a 3-6 month size then you always know it will fit at some point as one thing babies are good at is growing
> Ive had a request for 2 pair of leg warmers for a child and one of my sheep cardigans for a baby, so thats what I'm knitting at the moment but I'm really tempted to start one of those donut dolls , kp is definitely a bad influence on me as I've always been a one project at a time knitter but not any more ????


Leg warmers are fun I made myself a pair a couple years ago. I made a pair for one of my nieces, they were so tiny. I have almost always had at least 4 knitting projects on the go.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ok here's a photo of mine so far, guess they will be just regular rompers.
> 
> 7 1/4" from the top of the legs to the needles and 11 1/2" wide.
> 
> I'll continue and see from here how much more to add before I work my Motive into the bid and the decreasing.


Looking good lady, well done. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Ok here's a photo of mine so far, guess they will be just regular rompers.
> 
> 7 1/4" from the top of the legs to the needles and 11 1/2" wide.
> 
> I'll continue and see from here how much more to add before I work my Motive into the bid and the decreasing.


Looking good , i like the seed stitch cuffs


----------



## 5Vees (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I will carry on.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Front finished, will start the back tomorrow & I’ll also try to post a photo to tired right now. TTYL


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Finished my straight leg one, and started the cuffs one. Love the pattern you have used on the pink and cream dungarees. What stitch pattern is it? Is it possible to share. Thank you Sonja for the knitalong.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my straight leg one, and started the cuffs one. Love the pattern you have used on the pink and cream dungarees. What stitch pattern is it? Is it possible to share. Thank you Sonja for the knitalong.


They are gorgeous , love the colourway 
I'll look up the stitch panel and post it


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my straight leg one, and started the cuffs one. Love the pattern you have used on the pink and cream dungarees. What stitch pattern is it? Is it possible to share. Thank you Sonja for the knitalong.


Adorable!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My next donut doll will have a different cast on...the very 1st one I taught myself which is to crochet the needed stitches, knit on the one side, get my length, place holding cord in place (snip shy of 1-1.5 inches on working yarn), pickup on start and work. I have 2nd pair of circulars so will see what looks good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my straight leg one, and started the cuffs one. Love the pattern you have used on the pink and cream dungarees. What stitch pattern is it? Is it possible to share. Thank you Sonja for the knitalong.


Oh those are sweet.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

So cute!


Bisknit said:


> Finished my straight leg one, and started the cuffs one. Love the pattern you have used on the pink and cream dungarees. What stitch pattern is it? Is it possible to share. Thank you Sonja for the knitalong.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my straight leg one, and started the cuffs one. Love the pattern you have used on the pink and cream dungarees. What stitch pattern is it? Is it possible to share. Thank you Sonja for the knitalong.


Sweet!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can join the leg seam at anytime Lynette , I usually sew it up when I've done about half the body but thats just my preference , once you have made the 2 cuff / leg parts you need to join in the round and start knitting the body part for up to 9 inches less if you think its knitting up big


I sewed mine up when I started the body & that wasn't a good idea, it would have been better to leave it until I had several inches of the body done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I usually knit for a 3-6 month size then you always know it will fit at some point as one thing babies are good at is growing
> Ive had a request for 2 pair of leg warmers for a child and one of my sheep cardigans for a baby, so thats what I'm knitting at the moment but I'm really tempted to start one of those donut dolls , kp is definitely a bad influence on me as I've always been a one project at a time knitter but not any more ????


Donut dolls are so quick you wouldn't have to feel guilty about starting one????only a couple of hours start to finish


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So many beautiful projects, all the different colors & styles


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my straight leg one, and started the cuffs one. Love the pattern you have used on the pink and cream dungarees. What stitch pattern is it? Is it possible to share. Thank you Sonja for the knitalong.


Lovely colours, well done you!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


They are great Jackie what a happy accident or should I say I love it when plan b comes together, think I'm an expert at plan b or even plan c ????, I wouldnt mind making a pair of these myself would look lovely with a nice top .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Start your engines.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Start your engines.


Really cute, is this one for Stu, lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Really cute, is this one for Stu, lol!


If he keeps losing weight he might fit it! Lol! I am keeping this one until I find out whether my little friend is having a boy or girl.
Her husband loves cars so we shall see, otherwise it will be another for hospice store.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


You ended up with a lovely set of pants. :sm24:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the cars Fan????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


Those are really sweet, love the colours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Start your engines.


Oh I love them perfect little race outfit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> If he keeps losing weight he might fit it! Lol! I am keeping this one until I find out whether my little friend is having a boy or girl.
> Her husband loves cars so we shall see, otherwise it will be another for hospice store.


So cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


They look great


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Fan said:


> Start your engines.


So cute.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


Love the bottoms, might make some. Such lovely idea.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Fan said:


> Start your engines.


And they're off! And the winner is FAN. Just adorable.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Fan said:


> Start your engines.


Fan, super cute!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on my "pants". After a lot of tweaking, they didn't come out as unusual as I thought they were going to. As Sonya said, plan C!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

You made a great pair of pants- the saga made me laugh. 
Bisknit- yours came out so very cute. I am thinking of looking for my variegated yarns.
I am almost through with the bib, I really like how it is coming out. Sharron


Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So cute! Love the colors and the all the little race cars.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Fan said:


> Start your engines.


Adorable. I love your race car themed dungarees, Fan!


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


You made it work. They turned out lovely.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my straight leg one, and started the cuffs one. Love the pattern you have used on the pink and cream dungarees. What stitch pattern is it? Is it possible to share. Thank you Sonja for the knitalong.


Very nice. I love the color. What yarn and color is it, please?


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Love your engines! And the colors! Well done. So cute.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Rjkda said:


> Very nice. I love the color. What yarn and color is it, please?


It was dk, not sure what the yarn make and colour. It was something I had in my stash.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Bisknit said:


> It was dk, not sure what the yarn make and colour. It was something I had in my stash.


Okay, thanks anyway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Start your engines.


Well done. I've just finished mine but need to weave in ends and add buttons. I'll post a photo soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


Good job! These are just as cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well done. I've just finished mine but need to weave in ends and add buttons. I'll post a photo soon.


I haven't done all the weaving nor added my buttons, but here's a photo of mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't done all the weaving nor added my buttons, but here's a photo of mine.


They look great, Liz


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They look great, Liz


Thanks.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I haven't done all the weaving nor added my buttons, but here's a photo of mine.


Another gorgeous romper, gee I'd better get cracking with mine, lol! Actually I started a second one as I wanted to see how the wool looked when knitted. I've just reached where I need to start the decrease on the front, Hope to finish tomorrow barring any interruptions. 
I'll have 2 fronts, so need to get back to the orange and white romper set to get that one finished, then finish the gray ones. Wish I could knit faster but I'm like an old snail, lol!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have some lengths of yarn that only have enough for potential bottoms. Finishing steps for 4-6 inch bottoms?

I had a mini tutorial of what I meant by the 1 inch (let us potentially add more for growing youngsters) cable cast on.

I will just add the two pdf file entries...if you ARE left handed, just start on your writing hand side and work to the end.

I am aware that there are some of y’all that have been knitting for the equivalent of my crochet 30+ years (or more). Maybe this is why I am attracted to the cable/knit cast on. I am not fond of the other style cast on...I have worked with it but have to admit to not having to calculate how much extra allowance of yarn/thread is needed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't done all the weaving nor added my buttons, but here's a photo of mine.


Those are really cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I haven't done all the weaving nor added my buttons, but here's a photo of mine.


They look great Liz ,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all re the car pants. The hospice store ladies are very pleased to receive them, they should sell well I think. 
The young lady I was going to give them to, has found out she is having a girl so am busy making something more appropriately suited.


----------



## 4350catherine (Apr 9, 2012)

I am very pleased with the way my dungarees turned out. About size 6 months. Thank you for the opportunity to join your KAL.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

4350catherine said:


> I am very pleased with the way my dungarees turned out. About size 6 months. Thank you for the opportunity to join your KAL.


Those look great, I love the cabling up the front, well done you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

4350catherine said:


> I am very pleased with the way my dungarees turned out. About size 6 months. Thank you for the opportunity to join your KAL.


A wee little one is going to look very handsome in those.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

4350catherine said:


> I am very pleased with the way my dungarees turned out. About size 6 months. Thank you for the opportunity to join your KAL.


You did a great job. The pattern really looks nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

4350catherine said:


> I am very pleased with the way my dungarees turned out. About size 6 months. Thank you for the opportunity to join your KAL.


Youe are very welcome , I love seeing what everyone has made , yours turned out great, love the cable


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice from where we can get pattern very nice


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice from where we can get pattern very nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mirror said:


> very nice from where we can get pattern very nice


It starts at the bottom of page 2 , then you just read through till you see the other parts


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

budasha said:


> I haven't done all the weaving nor added my buttons, but here's a photo of mine.


It's cute.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

4350catherine said:


> I am very pleased with the way my dungarees turned out. About size 6 months. Thank you for the opportunity to join your KAL.


It's cute, love the cable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bisknit said:


> It's cute.


Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

4350catherine said:


> I am very pleased with the way my dungarees turned out. About size 6 months. Thank you for the opportunity to join your KAL.


So nice! :sm24:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

How much yarn did you use? Sport wt or DK; Worsted, Aran, other? Thank you

(I've a few partial skeins; wondering if they can be used for the total garment.)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CKnits said:


> How much yarn did you use? Sport wt or DK; Worsted, Aran, other? Thank you
> 
> (I've a few partial skeins; wondering if they can be used for the total garment.)


It takes less than 100g , If you have partial skiens why not knit cuffs and straps in a different colour , or stripes


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the number. My preference right now is toward a single color. Want to see if I've that option given existing stash.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

After ALL the comments I have been making...I have freed up my 3mm circulars and can show off now! :sm24:

I found out (ONE reason to start out with pure cotton!) that instead of the 7-9 left-to-right per inch, I have 5 to the inch with 100% cotton Lily Sugar and Cream.

Because I am dealing with cotton I went with 2 inches per cuff. That, added to the other 9 rows of straight knitting, gave me 3.25 inches.

4 24-inch circulars to start. Transfer/knit onto the 40 & 60 inch circulars so I can work for 8.5 inches. My remaining cotton yarn is a brighter white...but I don’t have any way to match dye lot. Went with attempted color scheme.

Janet...if you want to copy and paste this over into Lace Party, do so. Difficult to coordinate copy and paste on non-desktop computer. Thanks!

I have worked out that 12 or 14 per inch for the 2 weight acrylic yarn and my 2.50mm circulars (4 of them) will be my next attempt at getting another jumper worked up. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> After ALL the comments I have been making...I have freed up my 3mm circulars and can show off now! :sm24:
> 
> I found out (ONE reason to start out with pure cotton!) that instead of the 7-9 left-to-right per inch, I have 5 to the inch with 100% cotton Lily Sugar and Cream.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Karen. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> After ALL the comments I have been making...I have freed up my 3mm circulars and can show off now! :sm24:
> 
> I found out (ONE reason to start out with pure cotton!) that instead of the 7-9 left-to-right per inch, I have 5 to the inch with 100% cotton Lily Sugar and Cream.
> 
> ...


Looks good so far ,


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ran out of the one skein...glad I planned on alternate color/brand. It stopped at 3.25 inches on BOTH sides (24 rows each from 1 inch addition up).

I need to (hopefully) get 5.25 inches before I read up/print out remaining pattern.

Are there holes for buttons to go through in the straps? I am glad that I will be eventually going back to 24-inch length at the top.

Overall this has been a combination of sock design and (at top) baby bib knitting. I am glad I didn’t shy from either before starting to read/participate on this latest. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Ran out of the one skein...glad I planned on alternate color/brand. It stopped at 3.25 inches on BOTH sides (24 rows each from 1 inch addition up).
> 
> I need to (hopefully) get 5.25 inches before I read up/print out remaining pattern.
> 
> ...


Its looking great so far lovely colours, the button holes are in the top of the front bib


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Jacklou said:


> Ok, Sonja, this is the saga of my dungarees. First, I ran out of yarn four times and didn't have enough for the straps. Second, when I went to sew up the crotch I discovered that I had knit the front and back bibs ON THE SIDES OF THE dungarees (don't ask me how this happened). Ok, now I am frogging back to the waist and decide that since I didn't have enought yarn to begin with, I would just make a pair of bottoms so that is what I did. Next time I will make sure I have enough yarn!


Oh those are cute! and I like that plan b or as Sonja said even plan c if needed~! I am catching up on reading posts and I got the instructions gathered and printed hope to start next weekend as I am finishing knitting projects and those getting ready for fall chores.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally finished one of the 2 romper sets I started, now to finish the white & orange one.

I’m still debating which buttons to attach, perhaps I could have a few comments on which looks best or perhaps just plain white or gray buttons.

I only have 2 lime green cars but showing with either round buttons or tree buttons for the straps.
Blue buttons I have 3 so could use the 3 or 2 buttons?????

Sonja this was fun and hope to eventually join in on another knit along, thanks for giving us all this opportunity.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally finished one of the 2 romper sets I started, now to finish the white & orange one.
> 
> I'm still debating which buttons to attach, perhaps I could have a few comments on which looks best or perhaps just plain white or gray buttons.
> 
> ...


That is so cute, love the way you have done the stripes as a road for the cars!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally finished one of the 2 romper sets I started, now to finish the white & orange one.
> 
> I'm still debating which buttons to attach, perhaps I could have a few comments on which looks best or perhaps just plain white or gray buttons.
> 
> ...


So cute! I really like the blue buttons best. Do not know why, just do.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KiwiFrau —> Danke, for the seed stitch idea on border and straps!

I am currently doing a plain white/off white color and, between the seed stitch and the single heart pattern on front, I can have variety! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally finished one of the 2 romper sets I started, now to finish the white & orange one.
> 
> I'm still debating which buttons to attach, perhaps I could have a few comments on which looks best or perhaps just plain white or gray buttons.
> 
> ...


Its lovlely Lynette , my choice would be the blue buttons , love the little cars speeding down the road ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Have to agree with everyone it has to be the blue cars.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone I’ll stitch them on tomorrow, finished about 20 rows on the next romper need a break, will post photo’s when I’m finished. 
I’ve really enjoyed this knit along, big thanks once again Sonja. ????????


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally finished one of the 2 romper sets I started, now to finish the white & orange one.
> 
> I'm still debating which buttons to attach, perhaps I could have a few comments on which looks best or perhaps just plain white or gray buttons.
> 
> ...


Love the blue cars. Your romper is really cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks everyone I'll stitch them on tomorrow, finished about 20 rows on the next romper need a break, will post photo's when I'm finished.
> I've really enjoyed this knit along, big thanks once again Sonja. ????????


You are welcome Lynette


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have 9 inches per side—> 18 inches knit In-the-round.

Interesting situation is that each side is precisely 45 stitches. Do I just reduce with the seed stitch of 5 and sew on the snaps/Velcro?

I have no problem with switching to using only one circular for bib-style work. But at least I didn’t paint myself into a corner! :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I have 9 inches per side-> 18 inches knit In-the-round.
> 
> Interesting situation is that each side is precisely 45 stitches. Do I just reduce with the seed stitch of 5 and sew on the snaps/Velcro?
> 
> I have no problem with switching to using only one circular for bib-style work. But at least I didn't paint myself into a corner! :sm23:


It's coming along nicely.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> It's coming along nicely.


I have the markers in for 5 stitch seed stitch. I can even put in the center markers for the single Aran-style heart. How far do I decrease before final 5 rows, seed stitch?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine was knitted in 2 pieces but I just followed Sonja’s instructions and everything worked out fine.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe that I have solved the stitch count difficulty: https://www.craftcookie.com/knitting-stitches/eyelet-lace-stitches/177-heart-2-heart

I have an odd # of stitches in the middle...will be mapping (putting marking bulb pins) around central 11 stitches :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

5 stitch seed stitch, nicely centered Aran-stitched heart, TWO 2-stitch buttonholes before starting on the remaining 5 row seed stitch. Then I cast off in seed stitch. Tucked in 3 ends before starting on back straps.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> 5 stitch seed stitch, nicely centered Aran-stitched heart, TWO 2-stitch buttonholes before starting on the remaining 5 row seed stitch. Then I cast off in seed stitch. Tucked in 3 ends before starting on back straps.


Its lovely


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don’t care if the color is not matching. Important to learn basic things with cotton before moving onto lighter acrylic/animal fiber-blend! :sm24:

Because I was dealing with a heavy cotton...I did not get to work with my diabetic friendly cuff start. I can calculate acrylic/wool blend gauge easier.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> 5 stitch seed stitch, nicely centered Aran-stitched heart, TWO 2-stitch buttonholes before starting on the remaining 5 row seed stitch. Then I cast off in seed stitch. Tucked in 3 ends before starting on back straps.


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> 5 stitch seed stitch, nicely centered Aran-stitched heart, TWO 2-stitch buttonholes before starting on the remaining 5 row seed stitch. Then I cast off in seed stitch. Tucked in 3 ends before starting on back straps.


Very nice.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Finished my cuffed dungarees. Thank you Sonja for the lovely knitalongs. Very addictive.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my cuffed dungarees. Thank you Sonja for the lovely knitalongs. Very addictive.


Another cute dungaree outfit for a lucky baby.
Goodness there's going to be a lot of beautifully dressed babies all thanks to Sonja's knit along and of course to the knitters, lol! 
????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my cuffed dungarees. Thank you Sonja for the lovely knitalongs. Very addictive.


You are very welcome , they are gorgeous , its lovely to see so many different variations of my designs


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my cuffed dungarees. Thank you Sonja for the lovely knitalongs. Very addictive.


They look great.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I finally finished this project. Now onto the 2 scarf/shawl items that someone assured me would be immediately sellable.

I will do more jumper/romper/coveralls...but I have to pump my account into the green again as I didn’t have enough transactions to avoid a bank fee. :sm25:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> 5 stitch seed stitch, nicely centered Aran-stitched heart, TWO 2-stitch buttonholes before starting on the remaining 5 row seed stitch. Then I cast off in seed stitch. Tucked in 3 ends before starting on back straps.


Just adorable!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I finally finished this project. Now onto the 2 scarf/shawl items that someone assured me would be immediately sellable.
> 
> I will do more jumper/romper/coveralls...but I have to pump my account into the green again as I didn't have enough transactions to avoid a bank fee. :sm25:


LOvely.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally finished my 2nd one which was actually the 1st one I started. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I finally finished this project. Now onto the 2 scarf/shawl items that someone assured me would be immediately sellable.
> 
> I will do more jumper/romper/coveralls...but I have to pump my account into the green again as I didn't have enough transactions to avoid a bank fee. :sm25:


So cute, Karen! Well done, indeed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally finished my 2nd one which was actually the 1st one I started. ????


Ah, so cute.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my cuffed dungarees. Thank you Sonja for the lovely knitalongs. Very addictive.


Ooooh, beautiful cables!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I finally finished this project. Now onto the 2 scarf/shawl items that someone assured me would be immediately sellable.
> 
> I will do more jumper/romper/coveralls...but I have to pump my account into the green again as I didn't have enough transactions to avoid a bank fee. :sm25:


Its lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally finished my 2nd one which was actually the 1st one I started. ????


Looks great , love the elephant


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally finished my 2nd one which was actually the 1st one I started. ????


A nice colour combo :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Karen and Lynette great work, they are both very cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So many beautiful rompers & each one unique


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I finally finished this project. Now onto the 2 scarf/shawl items that someone assured me would be immediately sellable.
> 
> I will do more jumper/romper/coveralls...but I have to pump my account into the green again as I didn't have enough transactions to avoid a bank fee. :sm25:


So cute!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Finally finished my 2nd one which was actually the 1st one I started. ????


So cute!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have rescued my bank account...but still have to do the 2 scarves. If nothing else, found out the gauge generated by worsted cotton and 3mm needles. :sm24:

I could not hope to get my project finished this quickly without knowing within 2 stitches what is produced with what sized needle and yarn/string!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

and this child shall be known as Chief Rain in the pants!I love them.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Its been a productive few weeks around me but I took today off and got the cuff dungaree's started. Ready to join in the round this next week. I am using Eye Candy from Department 71 for the first time. It's a 100% acrylic easy 1care for young ones. The color I am using is not available from Herschners any more but you may find it else where. These colors are available if you are interested https://www.herrschners.com/product/department+71%26%238482-+eye+candy%E2%80%94bag+of+10+yarn+pack.do?sortby=newArrivals&refType=&from=Search and you can also purchase it by the single skein. I am using size 7 needles with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tygereye said:


> Its been a productive few weeks around me but I took today off and got the cuff dungaree's started. Ready to join in the round this next week. I am using Eye Candy from Department 71 for the first time. It's a 100% acrylic easy 1care for young ones. The color I am using is not available from Herschners any more but you may find it else where. These colors are available if you are interested https://www.herrschners.com/product/department+71%26%238482-+eye+candy%E2%80%94bag+of+10+yarn+pack.do?sortby=newArrivals&refType=&from=Search and you can also purchase it by the single skein. I am using size 7 needles with it.


Pretty yarn and colour


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tygereye said:


> Its been a productive few weeks around me but I took today off and got the cuff dungaree's started. Ready to join in the round this next week. I am using Eye Candy from Department 71 for the first time. It's a 100% acrylic easy 1care for young ones. The color I am using is not available from Herschners any more but you may find it else where. These colors are available if you are interested https://www.herrschners.com/product/department+71%26%238482-+eye+candy%E2%80%94bag+of+10+yarn+pack.do?sortby=newArrivals&refType=&from=Search and you can also purchase it by the single skein. I am using size 7 needles with it.


Lovely colors!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree - this is a beautiful color.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks! I am going to be joining the two sections here just shortly and knitting for a bit. Will post when I am done with this one, I just love this pattern!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tygereye said:


> Its been a productive few weeks around me but I took today off and got the cuff dungaree's started. Ready to join in the round this next week. I am using Eye Candy from Department 71 for the first time. It's a 100% acrylic easy 1care for young ones. The color I am using is not available from Herschners any more but you may find it else where. These colors are available if you are interested https://www.herrschners.com/product/department+71%26%238482-+eye+candy%E2%80%94bag+of+10+yarn+pack.do?sortby=newArrivals&refType=&from=Search and you can also purchase it by the single skein. I am using size 7 needles with it.


Colours are truly lovely & bright, looking forward to seeing the finished romper.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Adorable Elephant Dungarees! Love the elephant and the color!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished this dungaree/onesie. I have a wonderful button collection thanks to KP friends and enjoy using them on these little projects.
The white yarn on these has tiny sequins and sparkly thread through it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished this dungaree/onesie. I have a wonderful button collection thanks to KP friends and enjoy using them on these little projects.
> The white yarn on these has tiny sequins and sparkly thread through it.


So cute and I love the buttons. You do have a lovely collection.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I am done- we were out of town when I finished knitting and I did not have my buttons with me. So many times I almost picked up some at Walmart but i am glad I held off for the hearts as I planned. I am so excited to put a baby gift package for my niece who is due Dec 15. Thank you many times over for the KAL Swedenme! Sharron


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was fortunate to manage the single heart in the center, top of my FIRST jumper. :sm24:

I have more than enough time to do more now!

Two parents passing away within 4-5 months of each other is ROUGH! As one other knitter/crocheter noted - throwing myself into this work will assist me working out grief.

My bank account is stable, for now. I will be posting my crochet (& tatted) ornaments into each entry for Christmas sale. I will have a balloon temporarily inside some of the crochet pieces. Whoever buys the ‘work’ will have to get their balloons and hand air pump (under $4 at Walmart in celebration section).

Standard stiffener of your choice. I think the ‘clips’ I bought are called ‘bobby-pins’. I don’t use them for my hair... but why not to temporarily hold closed balloons?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sharronaw said:


> I am done- we were out of town when I finished knitting and I did not have my buttons with me. So many times I almost picked up some at Walmart but i am glad I held off for the hearts as I planned. I am so excited to put a baby gift package for my niece who is due Dec 15. Thank you many times over for the KAL Swedenme! Sharron


Its beautiful Sharron and you were right to wait the heart buttons are perfect 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I was fortunate to manage the single heart in the center, top of my FIRST jumper. :sm24:
> 
> I have more than enough time to do more now!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your loss , so sad to lose both parents in a matter of months , condolences to you ????


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very beautiful work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I am done- we were out of town when I finished knitting and I did not have my buttons with me. So many times I almost picked up some at Walmart but i am glad I held off for the hearts as I planned. I am so excited to put a baby gift package for my niece who is due Dec 15. Thank you many times over for the KAL Swedenme! Sharron


Super cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> I am done- we were out of town when I finished knitting and I did not have my buttons with me. So many times I almost picked up some at Walmart but i am glad I held off for the hearts as I planned. I am so excited to put a baby gift package for my niece who is due Dec 15. Thank you many times over for the KAL Swedenme! Sharron


Really cute, I'm sure your niece will love it


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sharronaw said:


> I am done- we were out of town when I finished knitting and I did not have my buttons with me. So many times I almost picked up some at Walmart but i am glad I held off for the hearts as I planned. I am so excited to put a baby gift package for my niece who is due Dec 15. Thank you many times over for the KAL Swedenme! Sharron


Another beautiful romper. I'm sure your niece will love it also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Latest dungaree with a Christmas theme.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have paid for 3 different buttons...only 2 of them I feel are appropriate for the colors in my finished cotton outfit. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Latest dungaree with a Christmas theme.


Cute one!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Latest dungaree with a Christmas theme.


Another little cutie. I can see a little chubby baby in this one, will be truly a treasure for Christmas. Hope whoever buys it takes photo's of their little baby wearing it. ????????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Latest dungaree with a Christmas theme.


Cute. You sure are knitting up a storm. :sm24:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Fan said:


> Latest dungaree with a Christmas theme.


Adorable. Such an original idea.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you ladies, I really enjoyed doing this one.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

How cute! Now i want to make Santa Dungarees too. Sharron


Fan said:


> Latest dungaree with a Christmas theme.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sharronaw said:


> How cute! Now i want to make Santa Dungarees too. Sharron


Thank you, they were fun to do. Working on another pair with short legs at present, Christmassy but not Santa themed.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

kaixixang said:


> I believe that I have solved the stitch count difficulty: https://www.craftcookie.com/knitting-stitches/eyelet-lace-stitches/177-heart-2-heart
> 
> I have an odd # of stitches in the middle...will be mapping (putting marking bulb pins) around central 11 stitches :sm24:


Oh what a great stitch library you found here! thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Adorable dungarees! Did you make the legs longer? How long?


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Fan, you're so talented. How long do you make the legs of your dungarees? Thanks.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

They are done and I am totally in love with the pattern and them!! I did decide to work them in rib they have lots of stretch but I really like how it then shows the bib part off from the body and legs. But I shall donate or gift them. Thanks for the fun Sonja! Now onto to big people winter things I want to have ready to wear or for donation in November.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tygereye said:


> They are done and I am totally in love with the pattern and them!! I did decide to work them in rib they have lots of stretch but I really like how it then shows the bib part off from the body and legs. But I shall donate or gift them. Thanks for the fun Sonja! Now onto to big people winter things I want to have ready to wear or for donation in November.


You are welcome and they are lovely , I like the idea of rib


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tygereye said:


> They are done and I am totally in love with the pattern and them!! I did decide to work them in rib they have lots of stretch but I really like how it then shows the bib part off from the body and legs. But I shall donate or gift them. Thanks for the fun Sonja! Now onto to big people winter things I want to have ready to wear or for donation in November.


Quite lovely, especially the way the colors worked out.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tygereye said:


> They are done and I am totally in love with the pattern and them!! I did decide to work them in rib they have lots of stretch but I really like how it then shows the bib part off from the body and legs. But I shall donate or gift them. Thanks for the fun Sonja! Now onto to big people winter things I want to have ready to wear or for donation in November.


That looks fantastic the variations came out great, good work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tygereye said:


> They are done and I am totally in love with the pattern and them!! I did decide to work them in rib they have lots of stretch but I really like how it then shows the bib part off from the body and legs. But I shall donate or gift them. Thanks for the fun Sonja! Now onto to big people winter things I want to have ready to wear or for donation in November.


Looks great


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ellisen2 said:


> Fan, you're so talented. How long do you make the legs of your dungarees? Thanks.


I made the legs 4 inches long, 1 inch for black band, 3 inches for remainder.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I do love variegated yarns for added interest to an item.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Christmas theme ongoing, thanks to new assortment of buttons received. 
The green has sparkles through it.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

I just finished a later mini KAL to make some booties and it included links to Sonja's previous KAL. Since I have a lot of yarn in this self-striping colorway, I decided to make these.

I needed to pay a bit more attention as I began them as listed on page 2 and continued on and started a second pair! The directions were clear that I could make cuffed or straight legs with a ribbed border. I just kept knitting without thinking why. Now I'll have 2 for my mythical future grandbaby!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> I just finished a later mini KAL to make some booties and it included links to Sonja's previous KAL. Since I have a lot of yarn in this self-striping colorway, I decided to make these.
> 
> I needed to pay a bit more attention as I began them as listed on page 2 and continued on and started a second pair! The directions were clear that I could make cuffed or straight legs with a ribbed border. I just kept knitting without thinking why. Now I'll have 2 for my mythical future grandbaby!


They look lovely so far , look forward to seeing a picture when finished , I ve just had a request for these dungarees with the straight legs so I'll be revisiting this pattern too ????


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

I just finished my two pair. They look so different even though they used the same yarn. They are very cute with the booties, too. Thanks so much for continuing to do these and referencing back to your previous KAL, Sonja.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mamakaren said:


> I just finished my two pair. They look so different even though they used the same yarn. They are very cute with the booties, too. Thanks so much for continuing to do these and referencing back to your previous KAL, Sonja.


Wow those look fantastic together with the booties. Great job. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> I just finished my two pair. They look so different even though they used the same yarn. They are very cute with the booties, too. Thanks so much for continuing to do these and referencing back to your previous KAL, Sonja.


They are gorgeous Karen love them both and the booties , some little one is going to look super cute in them ????


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you Fan and Sonja. This is my 3rd KAL. But the first time I didn't work on it while everyone else was posting. It really is still fun to read through all the comments and see the pictures. Timeless.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> Thank you Fan and Sonja. This is my 3rd KAL. But the first time I didn't work on it while everyone else was posting. It really is still fun to read through all the comments and see the pictures. Timeless.


Glad you enjoyed it , I think seeing everyones different ideas and colour schemes gives everyone plenty of new ideas and encouragement to try something different , I know I'm now thinking of using a fun colourway on a pair of dungarees after seeing your beautiful dungarees , although my next pair are a request for navy ones with the whale on the front so will have to stick to that colour first


----------

